# Jordanian pilot burned alive



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Just watched the video of this and absolutely horrified, burning somebody alive trapped in a cage for several minutes and dropping a ton of rubble on top to finish him off, the whole lot of the rag headed fcukers want nuking


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

... so horrified and yet you watched all of this snuff video.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

It's trying to take in what your actually seeing is real,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I cant watch it. I dont know how anyway can cause another innocent human harm. Sick sick individuals! They deserve nothing more than to get the most horrific illness known to man kind and suffer to they take their last breath!!


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Years ago when ken bigley Liverpool was beheaded I seen about 30 seconds of that and switched off , how can anybody hack off someone's head and still carry on while they are screaming for the life is beyond me


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Years ago when ken bigley Liverpool was beheaded I seen about 30 seconds of that and switched off , how can anybody hack off someone's head and still carry on while they are screaming for the life is beyond me


Bloody hell! You do like your snuff videos don't you!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread says more about you, that it does of them


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i cant watch these videos, they affect me mentally for weeks afterwards. I watched one about 10 years ago and it was the worst thing ever.

sick ****ers man.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seen the still images, absolutely disgusting, has nothing to do with Islam, just some twisted feckers making up theyre own beliefs as they go.

just read the Jordanians have executed the failed suicide bomber IS wanted to exchange the pilot for, plus hanged another terrorist in a shift move. Sh#t will hit the fan now as i think its about time more Islamic states realise how dangerous IS are and start doing something about it.

i hope there'll be a massive reaction and increase in air and land attacks now.

fecking cave people!

just send in these....job done lol


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

You knew what was on the video, why watch it?


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

The poor guy was murdered on January the 3rd.

Imo isis orchestrated this knowing fine well Jordan would hang the female they were looking to be released.

This now gives them justification via the Hadith to murder the Amercian women they have captive.

Id expect their next video to show the stoning to death of the woman.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Was reading about the gay bloke they chucked off a tower block and stoned to death when he survived too. Always amazes me the crowds that come out to watch these events with muslim extremists being such a minority


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Just watched the video of this and absolutely horrified, burning somebody alive trapped in a cage for several minutes and dropping a ton of rubble on top to finish him off, * the whole lot of the rag headed fcukers want nuking*


Sure is EDL in here...

I'm sure the thousands of "*********" they've also murdered brutally agree with you.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

AndyWaller said:


> You knew what was on the video, why watch it?


Its on the fox new.website, they want the world.to see it, the more that see it the more hate builds up against then the more the will be hit harder


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Makes my blood boil


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

What i found disturbing was the coverage in the bloody papers of them pushing some poor guy off a 10 storey building then stoning him at the bottom, i had my 6 year old looking over my shoulder before i realised what the images were, then asked questions about it.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the video should be played on the news, and available to anyone who wants to see it.

Then people can see these ISIS scum for what they are. Then sympathy for them will disappear.

The Middle east should be left well alone by us and the USA. Let them deal with their own problems.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Also had to laugh at the flags flying half mast for Saudi king last week....Saudi are the Isis fkn paymasters.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> I think the video should be played on the news, and available to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> Then people can see these ISIS scum for what they are. Then sympathy for them will disappear.
> 
> The Middle east should be left well alone by us and the USA. Let them deal with their own problems.


This 100% IMO The people who dont want to see it are the people who are more than happy to bury their head in the sand and hope it goes away


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinky said:


> This 100% IMO The people who dont want to see it are the people who are more than happy to bury their head in the sand and hope it goes away


Or, they could just be the ones who don't like watching snuff videos and the ones who show a bit of respect for the dead by not watching them being brutally murdered


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

good on Jordan actually doing something about it whilst we offer them comfy beds and let their families reside here


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

damn it, i watched it, i'm a soppy git and that almost got me, what a fukin horrible way to go. I'M REALLY ANGRY NOW!

There as so many repercussions with the West not dealing with I.S., destabilisation of the whole middle east area would lead to increased terrorism world wide more bus/tube/airplane bombs? are you prepared for that?, we are already gurning about high petrol prices and that's trivial, it would be through the roof.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

stone14 said:


> Its on the fox new.website, they want the world.to see it, the more that see it the more hate builds up against then the more the will be hit harder


You had to hit the play button though?

I'm appalled by the fact someone has be burned to death, I don't need to watch the poor bastard die to still be appalled.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Snake said:


> Or, they could just be the ones who don't like watching snuff videos and the ones who show a bit of respect for the dead by not watching them being brutally murdered


If you dont want to watch it, dont view it, saying it shouldnt be available to view and it shouldnt be in the news is people wanting it to go away. Putting it all over the news makes people realise this SH1T is real, its not a horror film etc. You heard that saying "out of sight, out of mind" if people dont see whats actually going on, it will be like its not happening.

I agree they shouldnt glorify the scum commiting these murders, but they should make a big deal out of the person they have killed. They want publicity, so slapping their gormless a55es all over the front page is exactly that they want.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No real want or need to watch someone be killed/beheaded/burned to death/stoned at all.......... for that reason I won't watch it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

watching beheadings / stonings / public executions has always fascinated me...watched a stoning the other week, were girl was stoned to death by her father...don't take any enjoyment, but find the interesting, every since I was a wee lad

Some funny comments about bombing them all....you do realise during allied bombings, civilians are within the majority killed or injured...and there deaths are similar to the Pilot, if not killed instantly by the blast, suffer horrific burns or killed by rubble


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

LeVzi said:


> I think the video should be played on the news, and available to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> *Then people can see these ISIS scum for what they are. Then sympathy for them will disappear*.
> 
> The Middle east should be left well alone by us and the USA. Let them deal with their own problems.


ISIS are were they are due to their ability to be more brutal than anyother Organisation / Army etc....I bet the majority of people who symptahise or have joined ISIS, are attracted to their brutality......ISIS are one of the only Fundamentalist groups which doesn't pay attention to using theology to justify their crimes


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Disgusting


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Snake said:


> Or, they could just be the ones who don't like watching snuff videos and the ones who show a bit of respect for the dead by not watching them being brutally murdered


Or instead, how about you showing some respect, and grow some back bone and not sh1ting on the replies of other people's threads, one being halal meat.

How the fvck anyone can constantly reply (ignorant) within one thread beggars belief. If you don't agree with animal cruelty , different ideals or the disgust of any normal person here about the i.s murders, stay in the nutrition and diet section.

I will also not start another argument with you, as in other threads, with other members.......respect other members replies


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Cojocaru said:


> Or instead, how about you showing some respect, and grow some back bone and not sh1ting on the replies of other people's threads, one being halal meat.
> 
> How the fvck anyone can constantly reply (ignorant) within one thread beggars belief. If you don't agree with animal cruelty , different ideals or the disgust of any normal person here about the i.s murders, stay in the nutrition and diet section.
> 
> I will also not start another argument with you, as in other threads, with other members.......respect other members replies


Haha sorry for not agreeing with animal cruelty and snuff videos, what a monster I am.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hardest wvnk I've ever had


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Thing is you go to the UAE they still publicly behead people with swords several people a week and it draws huge crowds! It's a different world out there, they're still behind modern civilisation by about 400 years, people have always been and always will be brutally executed, people will be beheaded the only difference is now with the internet and camera phones etc it's brought to everyone's attention.... It's not that this stuff has increased over the last 10 years more that just the availability to view it has increased....

Means @bigjonny can fulfill his desire to watch snuff videos more frequently :whistling:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sadly agree that the world needs to see things like this or at least know they exist, living in bubble wrap will only get you so far and leave you with quite a bias view of the world.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> Just watched the video of this and absolutely horrified, burning somebody alive trapped in a cage for several minutes and dropping a ton of rubble on top to finish him off, the whole lot of the rag headed fcukers want nuking


Sorry but if some **** was flying over my yard trying to put bombs on me and my pals and he crashed landed, I would do alot more than burn the cvnt alive.

It amazes me how people can be suprised And sit on a high horse about any isis attacks towards other countries that have or are trying to **** their **** up. We may not agree with the **** they are doing but they don't agree with what we do either. To us they commit the ultimate sins and to them we commit the ultimate sins.

Really, did anyone expect them to pick him out of his plane and say there there mate, i know you tried to kill us but here's some money and a hot meal, get yourself back home


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry but if some **** was flying over my yard trying to put bombs on me and my pals and he crashed landed, I would do alot more than burn the cvnt alive.
> 
> It amazes me how people can be suprised And sit on a high horse about any isis attacks towards other countries that have or are trying to **** their **** up. We may not agree with the **** they are doing but they don't agree with what we do either. To us they commit the ultimate sins and to them we commit the ultimate sins.
> 
> Really, did anyone expect them to pick him out of his plane and say there there mate, i know you tried to kill us but here's some money and a hot meal, get yourself back home


That's bullsh1t, he over there bombing terrorist sites, not innocent people


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bigjonny said:


> That's bullsh1t, he over there bombing terrorist sites, not innocent people


They're only terrorists to us... To them they're fighting a holy war.... Of course we are bias. They believe 100% what they are doing is right, we believe 100% what they are doing is wrong and what we are doing is right....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> That's bullsh1t, he over there bombing terrorist sites, not innocent people


I'm sorry that you don't see it for what it is. He is in another person's yard, dropping bombs on them

He was the terrorist in that situation. When somebody tries to kill you and you catch them, you do horrible stuffing them, that's pretty standard in any culture.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> *Sorry but if some **** was flying over my yard trying to put bombs on me and my pals and he crashed landed*, I would do alot more than burn the cvnt alive.
> 
> It amazes me how people can be suprised And sit on a high horse about any isis attacks towards other countries that have or are trying to **** their **** up. We may not agree with the **** they are doing but they don't agree with what we do either. To us they commit the ultimate sins and to them we commit the ultimate sins.
> 
> Really, did anyone expect them to pick him out of his plane and say there there mate, i know you tried to kill us but here's some money and a hot meal, get yourself back home


But he was there for a reason to cave out the little wimp ISIS members, so I don't agree with that part fo the statement.

But the second part your right, you didn't expect anything more from ISIS, the brutal murderers doing anything humane apart from what they did, once he was captured.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ISIS are were they are due to their ability to be more brutal than anyother Organisation / Army etc....I bet the majority of people who symptahise or have joined ISIS, are attracted to their brutality......ISIS are one of the only Fundamentalist groups which doesn't pay attention to using theology to justify their crimes


One of the bits of analysis by a BBC middle-east expert says exactly that - their brutality is their recruiting tool, attracting those who think that extreme violence against the enemies of their particular brand of Islam is something that will be rewarded in the afterlife.

They are not interested in peace or compromise - the whole point of their existance is to fight a holy war that ends in either victory or martyrdom, and their actions with this hostage are probably a deliberate attempt to provoke retaliation.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The UK and USA among others have thousands of military dropping bombs and securing resources in their country. Come on be real, who are the terrorists.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

If they want to fight a holy war let them do it in there own country not coming over here stabbing people to death or in Paris with what happened


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Imy79 said:


> But he was there for a reason to cave out the little wimp ISIS members, so I don't agree with that part fo the statement.
> 
> But the second part your right, you didn't expect anything more from ISIS, the brutal murderers doing anything humane apart from what they did, once he was captured.


He was there for his reasons, to them he is a terrorist, its as simples that.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tekkers stop being a terrorist sympathiser. they're a set of cvnts and there's zero justification in what they do. ya damn hippy lol.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

We shouldn't be living in a society where your religion, colour or race decides that people go out and carry out these acts


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Its all tit for tat out there. The Iraqi forces that are being trained by US & Allies are doing the same thing in retaliation for the ISIS murders. The only difference being that ISIS are also killing locals who wont convert to the 'ISIS' way of thinking.

I was doing some research into how these Islamic Extremist groups came about, and the hidden funding from very legitimate western and middle eastern sources helps them, a website that covers these horrors of both ISIS, Al Nusra Front, AQ and the 'good' Iraqi Army is barenakedislam.com . I cant bring myself to watch the videos, but the screenshots says it all.

It also has a detailed account of every Extremist atrocity since 9/11 and you be surprised at the numbers you see! Shocking!!

I think the whole situation is too far gone now for any government or armed force to deal with. Leaving them to it will only allow their numbers and influence locally to increase; Opposite is to go full force in but this will take out a lot of innocents which will in turn make more people hate 'the west' and retaliate......its a no win situation!

IMO 

Neil


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> If they want to fight a holy war let them do it in there own country not coming over here stabbing people to death or in Paris with what happened


even when its in their own country though, the people in charge who have been sheltered their entire life get involved and push our own morals onto them trying to be righteous and protecting. if you do that to a country that is more aggressive and religious based then they will reply in kind. not defending any actions but if you assume everyone follows the same idea of justice and right and wrong then you are blind to real life.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> If they want to fight a holy war let them do it in there own country not coming over here stabbing people to death or in Paris with what happened


And what do you think we have been doing in their countryvfor the last god knows how many years?

Compare their actions in western countries to our actions in their countries.

They do not compare. I don't like isis or what they do any less than anybody else, but i however do see the massive hypocrisy in the 'not in our country' mentality which most seem to have.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

The original isis were trained by the cia in afaganistan to see off the Russians and look what's happening now


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> We shouldn't be living in a society where your religion, colour or race decides that people go out and carry out these acts


Agreed. And we shouldnt be living in a society where the government's financial interest starts global war.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> He was there for his reasons, to them he is a terrorist, its as simples that.


I know but he was there for the right reasons, they are not, apart from their warped supporters, no one agrees with them, even people from Islam, 95% are against their ideology...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tekkers stop being a terrorist sympathiser. they're a set of cvnts and there's zero justification in what they do. ya damn hippy lol.


I'm not a sympathiser I'm just saying when we are in their country we are the terrorists.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Its all tit for tat out there. The Iraqi forces that are being trained by US & Allies are doing the same thing in retaliation for the ISIS murders. The only difference being that ISIS are also killing locals who wont convert to the 'ISIS' way of thinking.
> 
> I was doing some research into how these Islamic Extremist groups came about, and the hidden funding from very legitimate western and middle eastern sources helps them, a website that covers these horrors of both ISIS, Al Nusra Front, AQ and the 'good' Iraqi Army is barenakedislam.com . I cant bring myself to watch the videos, but the screenshots says it all.
> 
> ...


Pretty much spot on.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Imy79 said:


> I know but he was there for the right reasons, they are not, apart from their warped supporters, no one agrees with them, even people from Islam, 95% are against their ideology...


Even Al Qaeda who are C**NTS in their own right have distanced themselves from ISIS and they are now in conflict against eachother!!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> And what do you think we have been doing in their countryvfor the last god knows how many years?
> 
> *Compare their actions in western countries to our actions in their countries. *
> 
> They do not compare. I don't like isis or what they do any less than anybody else, but i however do see the massive hypocrisy in the 'not in our country' mentality which most seem to have.


I can't remember the last time we chucked locals off buildings or stoned women to death?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> I can't remember the last time we chucked locals off buildings or stoned women to death?


wev probably killed more innocent women and children than isis have mate. But we Did it for oil


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> wev probably killed more innocent women and children than isis have mate. But we Did it for oil


but they're killing their own people too. How is that our fault?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What a horrible way to go, sick bastards.

Like someone else has said, it has nothing to do with Islam or any religion, they just want to cause war and destroy everything


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> but they're killing their own people too. How is that our fault?


Not that old pony, again. (Tekkers). If everything was done right we wouldn't be having this conversation, would we. We can not justify anything, like we're terrorists in there own country, they don't have a country, period. Using dated war for oil terminology and when that doesn't work, we kill more than them, scenario..

It's been said before and refers to danns post above, the only people who kill Muslims are Muslim, theoretically.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> That's bullsh1t, he over there bombing terrorist sites, not innocent people


you honeslty think that.....ISIS were formed out of the old Iraq army, in a War in which Suddam Huessin was wrongly taken out of Power (ignorance mostly on the allied part not taken into consideration Tribal factions etc)...over million killed (vast vast vast majority civilians), entire country condemned for decades...the allies are killing more innocent people than ISIS could dream off....you reap what you sow


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> ......... bury their head in the sand and hope it goes away


As opposed to watching it and then doing what?

For me some things are best left un-seen. If that makes me a head-bury-er then guilty as charged.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Thing is you go to the UAE they still publicly behead people with swords several people a week and* it draws huge crowds! It's a different world out there, they're still behind modern civilisation by about 400 years,* people have always been and always will be brutally executed, people will be beheaded the only difference is now with the internet and camera phones etc it's brought to everyone's attention.... It's not that this stuff has increased over the last 10 years more that just the availability to view it has increased....
> 
> Means @bigjonny can fulfill his desire to watch snuff videos more frequently :whistling:


If they brought back public executions over here there would be huge crowds, believe me.

Look on these forums, you see people post sentences like "these people who cut somebody's head off are absolute animals, they should all be killed". Plenty of British people would be very happy to do the same.

That said, these ISIS people are really brutal. I heard some awful stuff about Bosnia too, so I think there is a % of men who will do exactly the same kinds of stuff the nazis used to do given half a chance.

And I don't think Britain would be any different if it came to it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> They're only terrorists to us... To them they're fighting a holy war.... Of course we are bias. They believe 100% what they are doing is right, we believe 100% what they are doing is wrong and what we are doing is right....


What would happen if we pulled all troops the whole lot out, and left them to it? They would then spread like a plague to whatever country they could get into. People like ISIS wont ever stop until they are destroyed. I dont think there is a way to stop them without having casualties of war  If ISIS are only retaliating, then why are they not attacking the people who attacked them?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> If they brought back public executions over here there would be huge crowds, believe me.
> 
> Look on these forums, you see people post sentences like "these people who cut somebody's head off are absolute animals, they should all be killed". Plenty of British people would be very happy to do the same.
> 
> ...


Agree but all depends on what that person has done. If said person is a 100% proven rapist, murderer or pedo i dont think there would be many people who wouldnt want to see them die, i know i wouldnt bat an eyelid of it, but then on the other hand i couldnt watch an innocent person be harmed.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Thing is you go to the UAE they still publicly behead people with swords several people a week and it draws huge crowds! It's a different world out there, they're still behind modern civilisation by about 400 years, people have always been and always will be brutally executed, people will be beheaded the only difference is now with the internet and camera phones etc it's brought to everyone's attention.... It's not that this stuff has increased over the last 10 years more that just the availability to view it has increased....
> 
> Means @bigjonny can fulfill his desire to watch snuff videos more frequently :whistling:


The irony is Islam was *invented* about 400 years after Christianity was *invented*, look how brutal Christianity was 400 years ago! all religions should be banned, they are the root of most evils and and the cause of every single war.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> As opposed to watching it and then doing what?
> 
> For me some things are best left un-seen. If that makes me a head-bury-er then guilty as charged.


I never said WATCH it DID I?? I only saw an image and that was enough for me!! No things like this are not left unseen as it makes people believe nothing is happening. Out of sight, out of mind, such people would rather not see this so they could carry on with their lovely little lives.

half of me thinks they shouldnt show the acutal footage, as thats what ISIS want, instead they should instead put the person they have killed on a pedestal.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

No one is forced to watch this video, or any other death video, but the option should be there, because censorship in this instance is almost as bad as pretending it doesn't go on over there.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Pinky said:


> What would happen if we pulled all troops the whole lot out, and left them to it? They would then spread like a plague to whatever country they could get into. People like ISIS wont ever stop until they are destroyed. I dont think there is a way to stop them without having casualties of war  If ISIS are only retaliating, then why are they not attacking the people who attacked them?


Boots on the ground is the only way to annihilate them. Send in the SAS!

I love those detailed diagrams in the Mirror of the SAS trooper and what kit he's probably carrying :2guns: :whistling:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

What the fcuk...just watched it on fox news and that is horrible. How long must it take to actually die while being set on fire? Poor man.

We'll go to Iraq for oil but won't go smash isis for doing this. The west is scared.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> We'll go to Iraq for oil but won't go smash isis for doing this. The west is scared.


Just shows that for all the talk about going to Iraq/Afghan to help the people, it's all about oil/money.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> What would happen if we pulled all troops the whole lot out, and left them to it? They would then spread like a plague to whatever country they could get into. People like ISIS wont ever stop until they are destroyed. I dont think there is a way to stop them without having casualties of war  *If ISIS are only retaliating, then why are they not attacking the people who attacked them?*


I didn't really want to post on this thread because this debate has been done before more than once and no one has a good solution so it will just go in circles.

This could turn into a total ****storm now that Japan and Jordan are more directly involved. In some ways this might make it less of a burden for us, but at the same time this was a mess that we caused. When you ask why they're not attacking the people who attacked them, I have mixed feelings. Mixed because, I feel like ISIS have gone beyond attacking people who attack them and are now attacking anyone in an attempt to get a retaliation from everyone to spark this "holy war" that they crave. But, on the other hand, I feel that this was allowed to start and then gain momentum because of the US and the UK invading Iraq in the first place. If Saddam Hussein had not been removed and made a martyr of, I don't believe ISIS would exist. Not at least to the extent they do today. That was our doing.

Either way, what they are doing now, especially with what they have done to this pilot, is more horrific than I could even imagine a human could willingly do to another in this day and age. But that's just my personal feelings on the matter. It's important that US media stops conditioning the public to think that this is a Muslim problem. We need true Muslims, who are good people, on our side. Otherwise if we rage all out war on ISIS and manage to somehow wipe them out completely, the problem will continue.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Agree but all depends on what that person has done. If said person is a 100% proven rapist, murderer or pedo i dont think there would be many people who wouldnt want to see them die, i know i wouldnt bat an eyelid of it, but then on the other hand i couldnt watch an innocent person be harmed.


There's a difference between executing someone humanely and burning someone alive, or pulling babies out of womens hands and cutting their throats (story from Bosnia).

I wouldn't have public executions. Just exterminate these sick people quietly behind closed doors, make an end of it.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tekkers and a few others are right, look into the history. Osama Bin Laden was building roads between remote villages out of his own pocket when the USA funded him and his mujahideen to fight the Russians for them, which he did. Then when the USA were complicit in the murder of hundreds of Muslims civilians (CIVILIANS) in Bahrain he turned against them, because he saw that the USA were just about murder, not war.

Al-Queda is a beast we created, ISIS is a beast we created. If we were the weaker state and had been invaded by Iraq, phosphorous burning our kids up, 45% of our wives births ending is miscarriage and deformity because of depleted Uranium, thousands of our friends and family dead - I'd be strapping on an RPG, or a bomb, and taking the fight to them. If they did to us what we did to them - and without being playground, we started it - I'd do anything to hurt them.

Now we sit here indignant with comments like "nukes the ******** ****s" - well that's we did to get here, look how that worked out?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Just shows that for all the talk about going to Iraq/Afghan to help the people, it's all about oil/money.


lad i work with as just said a similar thing, they wont fight and destroy ISIS because how will that benefit us/them as a country? He's sort of right. Attacking for oil benefits us, killing a bunch of gormless fools wont.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> I didn't really want to post on this thread because this debate has been done before more than once and no one has a good solution so it will just go in circles.
> 
> This could turn into a total ****storm now that Japan and Jordan are more directly involved. In some ways this might make it less of a burden for us, but at the same time this was a mess that we caused. When you ask why they're not attacking the people who attacked them, I have mixed feelings. Mixed because, I feel like ISIS have gone beyond attacking people who attack them and are now attacking anyone in an attempt to get a retaliation from everyone to spark this "holy war" that they crave. But, on the other hand, I feel that this was allowed to start and then gain momentum because of the US and the UK invading Iraq in the first place. If Saddam Hussein had not been removed and made a martyr of, I don't believe ISIS would exist. Not at least to the extent they do today. That was our doing.
> 
> Either way, what they are doing now, especially with what they have done to this pilot, is more horrific than I could even imagine a human could willingly do to another in this day and age. But that's just my personal feelings on the matter. It's important that US media stops conditioning the public to think that this is a Muslim problem. We need true Muslims, who are good people, on our side. Otherwise if we rage all out war on ISIS and manage to somehow wipe them out completely, the problem will continue.


Am i right in saying Tony Blair sent the troops in, years ago?

I know what your saying about the muslims, as they keep saying this is in the name of allah, when people constantly hear the same thing, they start to believe it, then in turn tar all muslims with the same brush. Ive only seen/hear of a few muslims stand up against what ISIS are doing, this again i think is causing a problem. If true muslims are indeed againt what ISIS are doing then they should stand up for what a "true muslim" is. If you get what i mean? IMO by muslims not doing anything some people will see that as they are for what ISIS are doing.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

As horrific as this is, hasn't **** like this been going on in the African conga for god knows how long but doesn't even get reported anymore?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I watched clips of the video, wished i hadn't watched it, but curiosity got the better of me....what struck me, it was like a Spielberg movie. except it wasnt a movie, and some poor soul died in the most horrific way........now lets go in bloody hard on them


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

just watched the last 5 minutes, well made video to be fair, was like watching a trailer for a horror movie


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

As others have said, whilst I have no desire to be a voyeur to someones last living moments on earth, I absolutely maintain the right to do so if I wish.

How can you understand the problems and psychology involved if you cannot face the brutality of what is being carried out? I'd feel exactly the same way about the coalition/allies bombing villages and killing innocent people so this isn't about an anti-Islamist stance for me.

In short, don't censor the world and its many evils.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wtf this for real? i thought they were negotiating a release


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL kept reading this thread as the levels of ignorance just kept being compounded! Got my views here but I'm sure they will fall on deaf ears so little point!


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> LOL kept reading this thread as the levels of ignorance just kept being compounded! Got my views here but I'm sure they will fall on deaf ears so little point!


Get it out in the open :laugh:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think a bit of research is needed into how many innocent people have been killed by terrorist groups in the name of Islam compared to how many innocents died while allied forces are fighting the war on terror before people start harping on about 'out armies kill their innocent'

The info is out there and the numbers from what I worked out (and I could be wrong as we're only shown a certain amount) are that more innocent people have died at the hands of terrorists then what allied forces have


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> but they're killing their own people too. How is that our fault?


It's not our fault, its none of our business.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not our fault, its none of our business.


We try and be the BIG I AM, by putting our nose where it isnt wanted. We've always done it & probably always will.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Am i right in saying Tony Blair sent the troops in, years ago?
> 
> I know what your saying about the muslims, as they keep saying this is in the name of allah, when people constantly hear the same thing, they start to believe it, then in turn tar all muslims with the same brush. Ive only seen/hear of a few muslims stand up against what ISIS are doing, this again i think is causing a problem. If true muslims are indeed againt what ISIS are doing then they should stand up for what a "true muslim" is. If you get what i mean? IMO by muslims not doing anything some people will see that as they are for what ISIS are doing.


He joined the US and sent troops in, yes. Irrefutably for economic gain, not WMDs as evidence of which never existed in the first place. Invading a country, killing civilians and then executing their fallen leader after an absolute mockery of a trial is not going to happen without consequences. Tony Blair and George W Bush are war criminals.

To put it another way. Imagine we were sat on trillions of pounds worth of oil. If leaders of another country ordered troops into Britain after unfounded allegations that we were developing chemical weapons to be used with devastating effect on another country for no real reason, when really what they are after is our resources, and these troops killed civilians, captured our prime minister and placed him in a fixed Court under their country's rule, sentenced him to death without allowing him the right to a proper defence and then hung him on Christmas day. We would without a doubt call this a war crime and be outraged by it.

Muslims do come out and condemn what ISIS are doing. Not every single Muslim does, no. But can you blame them? They are most likely absolutely terrified of the consequences for them and their families by the threat of extremists.

I think a lot of people get the wrong idea and assume people pointing out our faults and our wrong-doings, which have given this barbaric organisation a platform to form and to grow, are condoning what ISIS do because it's our fault. But that's not the case. I totally condemn what ISIS do and never suggest what they're doing is excusable. However, if we don't recognise the part that we have played in all of this then we will never learn. It's so important that we don't allow ourselves to be misled by our government and allied governments like we have done.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Its here.on the fox new wwebsite they want the world.to see it.
> 
> ]


man, pls remove that link out of respect for the guy. Its disgusting!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> I watched clips of the video, wished i hadn't watched it, but curiosity got the better of me....what struck me, it was like a Spielberg movie. except it wasnt a movie, and some poor soul died in the most horrific way........now lets go in bloody hard on them


Going in on them is what caused his death. Seriously, when will people learn lol. It's like lemmings falling over a cliff.

If you wanna start hunting people for burning chaps on fire we only need to go to most African countries where they will have public burnings in the street over a little theft, an argument over land orbs family dispute. They put tyres around your neck, cover you in petrol and whip you with sticks until you turn to charcoal. This brutality happens the world over, but we only pay attention to the middle east for what reason I wonder?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> He joined the US and sent troops in, yes. Irrefutably for economic gain, not WMDs as evidence of which never existed in the first place. Invading a country, killing civilians and then executing their fallen leader after an absolute mockery of a trial is not going to happen without consequences. Tony Blair and George W Bush are war criminals.
> 
> To put it another way. Imagine we were sat on trillions of pounds worth of oil. If leaders of another country ordered troops into Britain after unfounded allegations that we were developing chemical weapons to be used with devastating effect on another country for no real reason, when really what they are after is our resources, and these troops killed civilians, captured our prime minister and placed him in a fixed Court under their country's rule, sentenced him to death without allowing him the right to a proper defence and then hung him on Christmas day. We would without a doubt call this a war crime and be outraged by it.
> 
> ...


Didnt their own people want saddam dead tho, because of what he was doing? I totally understand that if we didnt go in, in the first place, then this sh1t wouldnt be happening today. Tony Blair should be tried for war crimes. What are ISIS actually after tho, what is there goal, what are they wishing to acheive my killing all these people? What is needed to make this stop? What have Jordan done to them? Ive not been a whole big reader of any news tbh as i find it upsetting and rather depressing at times. So i tend to avoid things. Im fully aware of whats going on, but the who, why, what and where im uncertain of.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Theync.com the uncensored news, for all your isis viewing pleasure.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can we just hurry up and have a war so every country these pathetic scum bags are p1ssing off can join together and give them a good hiding. Getting abit bored of listening to politicians saying something will be done and clearly it's not. The only way to solve this death and lots of it on their side and if u think it can be sorted by talking to them then your crazy.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Didnt their own people want saddam dead tho, because of what he was doing? I totally understand that if we didnt go in, in the first place, then this sh1t wouldnt be happening today. Tony Blair should be tried for war crimes. What are ISIS actually after tho, what is there goal, what are they wishing to acheive my killing all these people? What have Jordan done to them? Ive not been a whole big reader of any news tbh as i find it upsetting and rather depressing at times. So i tend to avoid things. Im fully aware of whats going on, but the who, why, what and where im uncertain of.


naw, Saddams crime was gassing the kurds (rightly so), but Saddam kept Iraq in line...similar to Syrai at the minute, Bashar AL-Saad has committed some horrific crimes, but is the lesser of two evils, with IS at other end. The world was a much safer place with Saddam at the helm


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pinky said:


> *Didnt their own people want saddam dead tho*, because of what he was doing? I totally understand that if we didnt go in, in the first place, then this sh1t wouldnt be happening today. Tony Blair should be tried for war crimes. What are ISIS actually after tho, what is there goal, what are they wishing to acheive my killing all these people? What is needed to make this stop? What have Jordan done to them? Ive not been a whole big reader of any news tbh as i find it upsetting and rather depressing at times. So i tend to avoid things. Im fully aware of whats going on, but the who, why, what and where im uncertain of.


Yes people forget this lol. Iraqi civillians wanted us to go and remove him. Just as any sane person living in a Isis area wants us to go and remove them. Problem being that a lot of muslims aren't sane so they stand infront of tanks with ak47s thinking were infadels then get upset when the tank shoots back and kills some of their friends too


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> man, pls remove that link out of respect for the guy. Its disgusting!


No problem dude iv removed it, my reason for posting was its on fox news so there wanting the world to see what these people are doing, its one thing to hear the news and story and its another to physically see what's happening in the world.

I know of it was.me I want the world to see what they have done to me and not for it to ne hidden from view or brushed under the carpet like alot seem.to want to bury there head in the sand and hope they don't hear of anything like that again. Imo the horrors of the world need to be seen as wether we like it or not it is the reality of the world we live in.

Jmo


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> *Didnt their own people want saddam dead tho*, because of what he was doing? I totally understand that if we didnt go in, in the first place, then this sh1t wouldnt be happening today. Tony Blair should be tried for war crimes. What are ISIS actually after tho, what is there goal, what are they wishing to acheive my killing all these people? What is needed to make this stop? What have Jordan done to them? Ive not been a whole big reader of any news tbh as i find it upsetting and rather depressing at times. So i tend to avoid things. Im fully aware of whats going on, but the who, why, what and where im uncertain of.


Some of them yes.

Just as some of the UK would like to see Cameron ousted, some of them would like to see him hang.

Plenty of Iraqis supported Saddam.

It's like in Syria. There is opposition to Assad so the US/UK paint the picture that the people want him out. But he has huge support too.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> Yes people forget this lol. Iraqi civillians wanted us to go and remove him. Just as any sane person living in a Isis area wants us to go and remove them. Problem being that a lot of muslims aren't sane so they stand infront of tanks with ak47s thinking were infadels then get upset when the tank shoots back and kills some of their friends too


were is your evidence of this?.....definetly was people that did not support Saddam in Iraq, but was there enough for a coup...no, so Allies shouldn't have intervened....if I remember, at time when Allies were drumming up justifcaiton for removing Saddam, only two things where being promote as such

1. Gassing of kurds in 80's

2. WMD

Nothing to do with the Iraqi people wanting to overthrow Saddam...probably the opposite


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Varg said:


> Some of them yes.
> 
> Just as some of the UK would like to see Cameron ousted, some of them would like to see him hang.
> 
> ...


weird his wife is from Essex


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Who's wife, saddams


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> Who's wife, saddams


Syrian President...his wife is an Essex bird


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

barsnack said:


> were is your evidence of this?.....definetly was people that did not support Saddam in Iraq, but was there enough for a coup...no, so Allies shouldn't have intervened....if I remember, at time when Allies were drumming up justifcaiton for removing Saddam, only two things where being promote as such
> 
> 1. Gassing of kurds in 80's
> 
> ...


I've seen a lot of studies/stats on it but you'll just say they're lies so cbf finding the links. No way for me to have proof other than going to interview x million Iraq's and asking them to pinky swear they're telling the truth is there


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> I've seen a lot of studies/stats on it but you'll just say they're lies so cbf finding the links. No way for me to have proof other than going to interview x million Iraq's and asking them to pinky swear they're telling the truth is there


I can wait


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> naw, Saddams crime was gassing the kurds (rightly so), but Saddam kept Iraq in line...similar to Syrai at the minute, Bashar AL-Saad has committed some horrific crimes, but is the lesser of two evils, with IS at other end. The world was a much safer place with Saddam at the helm


His mistake was invading kuwait, they own most of the Banks and real estate in New York and companies (football teams too) along with dubai & UAE in the western world. He forced the US's hand and Tony, like a lap dog had to follow too.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> weird his wife is from Essex


He probably met her when he was studying in Essex polytechnic back in the day, init!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's interesting how tribal we (humans) are.

We see a Jordanian Muslim fighter pilot as 'on our side' and the barbaric murder of him appalling... yet would probably love it if the same was done to an IS supporter (another Muslim form the same region of the world he was from). I mean how many people thought 'nice one' when they heard Jordan had executed two Al Qaeda prisoners (including me). Tad hypocritical maybe?

I know people will come back with the fact they were convicted terrorists, but as teckkers pointed out... the pilot was bombing the **** out of them (with a weapon 1000 times more advanced than anything they have).

So while you might ask yourself how one human can do this to another, ask yourself if you'd want this to me done to an IS fighter. If so there is your answer.

AS @Alanricksnape said, the only way to defeat IS is to keep Muslims onside. Annihilating a few Muslim countries isn't going to do that and would only make the situation worse in the future.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mince Pies said:


> He probably met her when he was studying in Essex polytechnic back in the day, init!


couldn't imagine it being Sugar Hut


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Mince Pies said:


> His mistake was invading kuwait, they own most of the Banks and real estate in New York and companies (football teams too) along with dubai & UAE in the western world. He forced the US's hand and Tony, like a lap dog had to follow too.


That mistake led to the Gulf War. That was 10 years prior to our invasion of Iraq. Why wait 12 years and then decide to have a go at him again? Hint: $$$$

Saddam agreed to leave Kuwait if Palestinians could have back their land that they had been driven out of by Israelis in the Gaza Strip.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> We try and be the BIG I AM, by putting our nose where it isnt wanted. We've always done it & probably always will.


Only when it suits us financially, we don't do it in South America or African countries where there is civil unrest and beheading and public burnings.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Only when it suits us financially, we don't do it in South America or African countries where there is civil unrest and beheading and public burnings.


Chap i work with said something similar. We wont go in a destroy IS becuase there is no financial gain from it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Chap i work with said something similar. We wont go in a destroy IS becuase there is no financial gain from it.


If there isn't an isis or AL quida we will create one so we have an excuse to A keep going there for their resources and B pump tax payers money into the arms and security companies which are owned by the elites and government memebers. There's so much money to be made in war.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

stoic said:


> Get it out in the open :laugh:


I'll let the bigots be mate!


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Makes my blood boil


I bet it made someone else's blood boil too


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

The one thing I just can not wrap my head around is why these 'religious' people turn to violence in the first place.

not just these fanatical sick & twisted Muslims, but the fanatical sick & twisted Christians. Isn't the foundation for practically every religion supposed to be peace love and all other hippy bullshît, love thy neighbour & whatever else.

Well....According to their own stupid religions, they are all going to burn in hell now anyway aren't they? ...Their 'Holy war' surely leads them to eternal damnation for breaking these comandments in such a major way

I'm not clued up on religion in anyway, so perhaps i missed the part in these biblical texts that says it's cool for its mindless followers to opress/enslave and murder those who oppose.

From an outside perspective it's like...Religion, your doing it wrong.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> If there isn't an isis or AL quida we will create one so we have an excuse to A keep going there for their resources and B pump tax payers money into the arms and security companies which are owned by the elites and government memebers. There's so much money to be made in war.


Completely agree with this. Funny how the heads of both of those organisations were CIA trained too. And then as if by magic when ISIS were relatively new, the appears with dozens of American trucks.

Got to question who is funding them.

All I know is the ammunitions industries, which coincidentally many American politicians have shares in, are making a bucketload


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> If there isn't an isis or AL quida we will create one so we have an excuse to A keep going there for their resources and B pump tax payers money into the arms and security companies which are owned by the elites and government memebers. There's so much money to be made in war.


I agree I think, remove one war lord that can actually be a leader be it an enemy and you just make room for 10more with less leadership qualities but will still be followed because there crazy and we end up with multi splinter groups which are more extreme because they have no real leader, ita just a battle for who can be the.most extreme to win power through fear.

The theory of 'remove the leader and the rest will fall' is very wrong.

The west have tried to 'in there minds' attempt to improve the east and its back fired and made it worse and on a downward spiral Imo, I think there best.left to sort there own ****, its not upto the usa and uk to save everyone in the world.

At least if Isis take over a country you can just blast it off the face of the earth rather than cat and mouse games till the end of eternity. 10plus years shows we cant do anything with them.peace keepers and human rights and a weak government only bothered about being a crowd pleaser to stay in power prevents us from wiping them out.

I'm out


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> so perhaps i missed the part in these biblical texts that says it's cool for its mindless followers to opress/enslave and murder those who oppose.


You need to read your Old Testament.

The book of Numbers recounts how Moses went ballistic with his soldiers because they had taken prisoners when they attacked a perfectly peaceful city that was just minding it's own business and doing nothing wrong except worshipping a different god. He told his troops to kill any male and adult female prisoners, but allowed them to keep virgin girls as sex slaves.

Christians try to ignore these bits of the Bible and hope they will go away.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You need to read your Old Testament.
> 
> The book of Numbers recounts how Moses went ballistic with his soldiers because they had taken prisoners when they attacked a perfectly peaceful city that was just minding it's own business and doing nothing wrong except worshipping a different god. He told his troops to kill any male and adult female prisoners, but allowed them to keep virgin girls as sex slaves.
> 
> Christians try to ignore these bits of the Bible and hope they will go away.


Mohammed (allahs prophet) was a child beast as well got with a 6yr old and married her at the age of 9. all religion doesn't belong in the 21st century imo


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> Got to question who is funding them.


Oh - we know exactly who is funding them. It's the Saudi's. We turn a blind eye because they buy loads of armaments & are on the same side in the oil markets.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know if this has been posted but this is all 100% to create tension with Islam and nothing more. Governments love it when we fight amongst ourselves.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Mohammed (allahs prophet) was a child beast as well got with a 6yr old and married her at the age of 9. all religion doesn't belong in the 21st century imo


Best way to embarrass a Muslim is to ask how old Aisha was when he first had sex with her. In their eyes, whatever Mohammed did or said was absolutely correct and above criticism. So nine yearold girls are perfectly acceptable sex partners.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but this is all 100% to create tension with Islam and nothing more. Governments love it when we fight amongst ourselves.


Eh ?

One bunch of Moslem nutcases in Syria have burned alive a Moslem pilot from neighbouring Jordan. How is this *our *government trying to create tension *with *Islam ?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> If there isn't an isis or AL quida we will create one so we have an excuse to A keep going there for their resources and B pump tax payers money into the arms and security companies which are owned by the elites and government memebers. There's so much money to be made in war.


couldn't agree more mate

other agendas include...

so the UK Government can change privacy laws and spy on it's on people under the guise of...

we're doing it to fight or protect you from terrorists

also in America and to a point in the UK,it helps the police justify forming a huge amount of military type swat teams,that are being used more in day to day police matters

up here in Scotland not long ago the public just went a bit nuts over,the police having Glock Pistols attending every day minor crimes,and walking around in general Glocks strapped to their thighs...

i understand the need for cops carrying guns around large UK cities like London,etc,where terrible things have happened,but wandering around the highlands etc of Scotland not so much ?

there are plenty rapid response gun cops,without day to day carrying of guns just for the sake of it,look how well that's working out for America with cops getting away with all sorts of killing of civilians

no matter which side it is,it's all bullsh1t propaganda to justify their actions and attain their agendas

while the general public get fed all sorts of media crap,while the very wealthy one percenters run the planet and enjoy huge tax cuts

cheers shaun


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Completely agree with this. Funny how the heads of both of those organisations were CIA trained too. And then as if by magic when ISIS were relatively new, the appears with dozens of American trucks.
> 
> Got to question who is funding them.
> 
> All I know is the ammunitions industries, which coincidentally many American politicians have shares in, are making a bucketload


the truth is sometimes stranger than fiction, wait! has anyone been watching homeland? Dar Dahl you basterd!

didnt Dick Chenney and Bush make millions selling supplies/food to the US army in iraq?


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Someone always profits out of a war, always has and always will


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> the truth is sometimes stranger than fiction, wait! has anyone been watching homeland? Dar Dahl you basterd!
> 
> didnt Dick Chenney and Bush make millions selling supplies/food to the US army in iraq?


Watched series 1 & 2, but when Damien Lewis snuffed it, i didnt watch the 3rd series


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Watched series 1 & 2, but when Damien Lewis snuffed it, i didnt watch the 3rd series


for **** sake....im only a few episodes in....this always happens...Prison Break, The Wire, Sons of Anarchy, Game of Thrones...always get told the big spoilers


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> for **** sake....im only a few episodes in....this always happens...Prison Break, The Wire, Sons of Anarchy, Game of Thrones...always get told the big spoilers


Sorry dude :crying: Still worth a watch tho, its a fantastic series


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Sorry dude :crying: Still worth a watch tho, its a fantastic series


i'll just read the plotlines on Wikipedia, will save some time


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> i'll just read the plotlines on Wikipedia, will save some time


  This happened to me with Dexter, someone said the ending was pants, was well disappointed lol still watched it tho


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Watched the video yesterday, why is it edited so well? It was like a crazy advert of some kind.. don't they usually just video it on some 10 year old Nokia?

Times are changing lol

The video was grim. Seen many worse though, some guy on my Facebook posts some sick videos every day - last week this group of whatever you call them, I'd call them terrorists, are between two buildings with guns and whatever obviously in a firefight, all of a sudden what looks to be an RPG hits the wall literallt 5-6 yardsin front of the guy who is filming, there is a guy in front of him and a guy stood at the wall.. the guy at the wall is fine but the guy in front of him gets his whole face blown off

The camera man proceeds to video the guy who was shooting, now rolling around on the floor with no face whatsoever, just blood and bone. Grimness

As sneeky dave said, best [email protected] I've ever had :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Watched the video yesterday, why is it edited so well? It was like a crazy advert of some kind.. don't they usually just video it on some 10 year old Nokia?
> 
> Times are changing lol
> 
> ...


At least that would have been a quicker death if his face was blown off. Chances are he wouldn't have even known what had happened before he died. The Jordanian pilot was engulfed in flames for some time just standing there holding his head, then dropping to his knees for a while before he fell backwards and appeared to be dead. He still appeared alive when they zoomed the camera in on his face which showed his skin melting and dripping off while he was on his knees. Absolutely horrific, I feel sick just thinking about it. Really wish I hadn't seen it to be honest, but I also found it hard to ignore that this is how far they are going. Not just killing but killing in the most terrifying and painful way I could imagine. :no:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

As a side point, I think it will kick off big time now between the Islamic countries and the terror organisations! About time they started clearing up their own back yard tho


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> As a side point, I think it will kick off big time now between the Islamic countries and the terror organisations! About time they started clearing up their own back yard tho


Theyv been clearing up the mess we made for a long time mate.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Theyv been clearing up the mess we made for a long time mate.


If that's what you believe, but it's not the case - we are involved in a war on terror, if there was no terror there would be no war on terror to fight.

But as the nature of the world, there would inevitably been another conflict to fight over! It's quite a sad state of affairs that, even me (and yourself, and others) have all our life seen our country involved in some sort if conflict


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

what a horrible way to die.... also, the video makes me think that they got a lot of lunatics from west helping them, with technologies, brainwashing, recruiting and etc..

sad c***s..


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Only the Sunni Muslim countries can stop these ****s.

Unless one of the western countries grows a set of balls and brings out the nukes.

Cease and desist warning then failure to comply then flatten whole area.

Oh and any leftie handwringers should be given free travel to raqqa ahead of the bombing


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Paisleylad said:


> Only the Sunni Muslim countries can stop these ****s.
> 
> Unless one of the western countries grows a set of balls and brings out the nukes.
> 
> ...


OR - how about we all work together rather than send anyone anywhere? Being to the left or right has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> OR - how about we all work together rather than send anyone anywhere? Being to the left or right has nothing to do with this topic.


Don't give me that sensible ****.

This is Britain we don't do sensible :-D


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Theyv been clearing up the mess we made for a long time mate.


ye olde British Empire still has a lot to answer for mate

after leaving,the amount of Countries borders they rearranged alone is still causing sh1t to present day

the Crusades still causing sh1t as well

then there's all the modern sh1t the West and the UK are still causing/caused

cheers shaun


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Paisleylad said:


> Don't give me that sensible ****.
> 
> This is Britain we don't do sensible :-D


Sadly, I can't disagree. :thumbdown:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> At least that would have been a quicker death if his face was blown off. Chances are he wouldn't have even known what had happened before he died. The Jordanian pilot was engulfed in flames for some time just standing there holding his head, then dropping to his knees for a while before he fell backwards and appeared to be dead. He still appeared alive when they zoomed the camera in on his face which showed his skin melting and dripping off while he was on his knees. Absolutely horrific, I feel sick just thinking about it. Really wish I hadn't seen it to be honest, but I also found it hard to ignore that this is how far they are going. Not just killing but killing in the most terrifying and painful way I could imagine. :no:


Yeah it was indeed grim! He died a lot quicker than expected, or I suppose that could've been the editing? I'm not gonna examine it again to find out lol

Wonder how long it takes to die off being burned alive, and what exactly you die of?

View attachment 165529


I think this is ever-so-slightly worse, a medievil torture method they used where the screams of the victim would sound like an angry bull

Not many worse ways to die than those that involve fire..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

All the people saying it shouldn't be censored people should know what's going on over there.... You don't care what's been going regarding brutality and murder untill now? What's changed? Kosovo, Bosnia, all the sh1t in Africa.... Non of that's been a concern? We all know it's gone on since the dawn of time and always will!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

By the way being set alight is a relatively fast death as you die from asphyxiation because of the flame consuming all the oxygen.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> By the way being set alight is a relatively fast death as you die from asphyxiation because of the flame consuming all the oxygen.


I hardly think the flames were going to consume all the oxygen in his case, he was outside


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bigjonny said:


> I hardly think the flames were going to consume all the oxygen in his case, he was outside


If the flames are over his head or close they will, I've not seen the video.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

benno_2010 said:


> If that's what you believe, but it's not the case - we are involved in a war on terror, if there was no terror there would be no war on terror to fight.


War on terror is a paradox - like bombing for peace or ****ing for virginity. War is terror.

Also, terror is an abstract concept, you can't go to war with it.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

He was in a cage outside with the ground doused in petrol I think


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> All the people saying it shouldn't be censored people should know what's going on over there.... You don't care what's been going regarding brutality and murder untill now? *What's changed?* Kosovo, Bosnia, all the sh1t in Africa.... Non of that's been a concern? We all know it's gone on since the dawn of time and always will!


They're producing high end videos glorifying their murders with press releases distributed to all of the worlds media


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Tekkers and a few others are right, look into the history. Osama Bin Laden was building roads between remote villages out of his own pocket when the USA funded him and his mujahideen to fight the Russians for them, which he did. Then when the USA were complicit in the murder of hundreds of Muslims civilians (CIVILIANS) in Bahrain he turned against them, because he saw that the USA were just about murder, not war.
> 
> Al-Queda is a beast we created, ISIS is a beast we created. If we were the weaker state and had been invaded by Iraq, phosphorous burning our kids up, 45% of our wives births ending is miscarriage and deformity because of depleted Uranium, thousands of our friends and family dead - I'd be strapping on an RPG, or a bomb, and taking the fight to them. If they did to us what we did to them - and without being playground, we started it - I'd do anything to hurt them.
> 
> Now we sit here indignant with comments like "nukes the ******** ****s" - well that's we did to get here, look how that worked out?


best post in this thread

I had a look at the video's not bothering watching them but they are sickening. How anyone human could actually do this & watch it and be the perpetrator of the act is disgusting & quite simply put inhumane.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yeah it was indeed grim! He died a lot quicker than expected, or I suppose that could've been the editing? I'm not gonna examine it again to find out lol
> 
> Wonder how long it takes to die off being burned alive, and what exactly you die of?
> 
> ...


He did die very quickly, iv watched a fair few African lads burn and those guys cook forever, they firm it a goodun.

What I don't get is why he stood in the middle and took it, I would have clung to the corner and pi55ed on the flames myself


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

I would have have been calling them all the names under the sun


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

dann19900 said:


> They're producing high end videos glorifying their murders with press releases distributed to all of the worlds media


Exactly, so it's only now anyone cares? Because it's shoved in out faces? All the stuff that happened before it was recorded and spread via the internet was of no interest though. "What's the world come to" as I said this has always happened ALWAYS but people seem to think this is something new and people should be aware of it....

It's always gone on and always will


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Am i right in saying Tony Blair sent the troops in, years ago?
> 
> I know what your saying about the muslims, as they keep saying this is in the name of allah, when people constantly hear the same thing, they start to believe it, then in turn tar all muslims with the same brush. Ive only seen/hear of a few muslims stand up against what ISIS are doing, this again i think is causing a problem. If true muslims are indeed againt what ISIS are doing then they should stand up for what a "true muslim" is. If you get what i mean? IMO by muslims not doing anything some people will see that as they are for what ISIS are doing.


Even though muslims currently do & many imams do. Why should muslims speak up? If someone correctly follows the teachings of Islam they will read that these kinds of acts are not permitted. Hell, even burning or killing prisoners of war is not permitted.

On top of that, should all Christians apologise for Tony Blair sending our troops illegally into iraq & afghanistan? or should all germans apologise for hitlers acts?

Many imams do speak up about this & I hear this time & time again during friday prayers which are attended in large numbers.

Unfortunately we live in a society where there will always be good at bad. If the world wasn't so obsessed with profit I think there would be nothing of the sort like poverty, people starving etc.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyways, is it just me or is anyone surprised this thread's made 12 pages without "kill all the muslims" crap & everyones had a good discussion about everything for a change.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

I think what people are realising now is that it isn't all Muslims doing this


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

These are just barbaric animals living in the stone age


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> War on terror is a paradox - like bombing for peace or ****ing for virginity. War is terror.
> 
> Also, terror is an abstract concept, you can't go to war with it.


Ok - let's just sit back and let terrorists bomb and see where that gets us yeah? It's not paradox at all it's legalities of why we entered war! we are in a war to try and prevent it, whether that happens or not is a different convo all together!

You really think it's a concept rather than an action? And ftr I'd rather our country plus the other forces not be at war but I can't see any other way


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> Anyways, is it just me or is anyone surprised this thread's made 12 pages without "kill all the muslims" crap & everyones had a good discussion about everything for a change.


Because it doesn't need to get to that - only a small amount are that small minded

With ref to your post about Blair (and I'm not a supporter) but the Christian church shouldn't have to answer to that because it wasn't done in the name of the Christian church (again I don't believe in that either)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

zak007 said:


> Anyways, is it just me or is anyone surprised this thread's made 12 pages without "kill all the muslims" crap & everyones had a good discussion about everything for a change.


I think people are beginning to realise that any decent muslim would condemn these dirty [email protected]

I literally just watched the video and that 5hit aint human, Anybody who can even try to begin to justify that wants a bullet between the eyes, which im sure is a lot kinder than the treatment any of us would receive if captured.

Literally made me feel sick man.

And tekkers I havnt read the whole thread but if youre still sticking up for them after watching that video then you're a dick.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Just watched the video of this and absolutely horrified, burning somebody alive trapped in a cage for several minutes and dropping a ton of rubble on top to finish him off, the whole lot of the rag headed fcukers want nuking


yeah its rotten stuff. but you have to remember that Britain killed people all over the world and probably did some nasty sh*t to a lot of men women and children. these cultures are simply a little bit behind us


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

zak007 said:


> Anyways, is it just me or is anyone surprised this thread's made 12 pages without "kill all the muslims" crap & everyones had a good discussion about everything for a change.


I spent alot of time in dubai and respected their religion and beliefs and understood I was in someone else's country and having to abide by there customs which was wasn't a problem but what does p1ss me off is when you come to our country, you should at least have the respect to obey our beliefs as well not protesting and marching about your rights. Can you imagine what would happen if I tried that in Saudi. India or Pakistan, I'd be flogged to death so at least respect the way we live or don't come hear


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> I spent alot of time in dubai and respected their religion and beliefs and understood I was in someone else's country and having to abide by there customs which was wasn't a problem but what does p1ss me off is when you come to our country, you should at least have the respect to obey our beliefs as well not protesting and marching about your rights. Can you imagine what would happen if I tried that in Saudi. India or Pakistan, I'd be flogged to death so at least respect the way we live or don't come hear


Sort of agree mate tbh. When I went to Turkey a few years ago, not a bit of pork was seen in sight, which is fair enough, I respect that. I could of stamped my feet and made a fuss like some do. If I don't like they way they live etc, I shouldn't go there, simple as.

Its ok people saying "good muslims" shouldn't have to condone what ISIS are doing, there quick enough to b1tch, moan about their rights regarding mosques, halal meat etc but when something like this requires their support, there no where to be seen!! Im not saying all muslims but there are more sitting in silence then there is speaking out of disgust for what ISIS are doing!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> He did die very quickly, iv watched a fair few African lads burn and those guys cook forever, they firm it a goodun.
> 
> What I don't get is why he stood in the middle and took it, I would have clung to the corner and pi55ed on the flames myself


P1ss all u want on petrol mate but I assure u it will beat your p1ss in a blink of an eye


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethnic cleansing? Have we gone here yet in this thread?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Out of sight, out of mind, such people would rather not see this so they could carry on with their lovely little lives.


Just a thought.

If you and I are sat on our sofas at home tapping away, looking at sh1te on the internet, living our lovely little lives and we watch these videos what actually happens?

Can you or I resolve the conflict in the middle east?

Can you or I prevent captives on either side from being brutally murdered?

Can you or I get rid of ISIS?

Can you or I genuinely influence the government in any of their decisions related to this?

If you and I have absolutely no ability to affect the situation beyond; signing some petitions, going on a protest march, furiously posting on the internet or feeling absolutely sick after pointlessly watching a video of another human being stripped of their dignity and their life...

Then why the fvck wouldn't you just use the energy you have available each day to carry on with your lovely little life and enjoy it the best you can???


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> If I was a strong believer of my religion, and people were doing barbaric sh1t in the name of it, id scream and shout that I don't agree with it, I wouldn't sit there and just say nothing, that IMO is not much better than the people committing these hideous crimes. When people sit there saying and doing nothing it gives other the opinion of that they agree
> 
> P.s and as someone as already said, what the hell as Tony Blair got to do with it.
> 
> If some nutcases were beheading people, setting them alight in cages in the name of the lord jesus Christ I can imagine something would be said!!


the main point is they already do.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Sort of agree mate tbh. When I went to Turkey a few years ago, not a bit of pork was seen in sight, which is fair enough, I respect that. I could of stamped my feet and made a fuss like some do. If I don't like they way they live etc, I shouldn't go there, simple as.
> 
> Its ok people saying "good muslims" shouldn't have to condone what ISIS are doing, there quick enough to b1tch, moan about their rights regarding mosques, halal meat etc but when something like this requires their support, there no where to be seen!! Im not saying all muslims but there are more sitting in silence then there is speaking out of disgust for what ISIS are doing!


Someone mentioned that many are afraid to speak out which some probably are but alot would get a hell of alot more respect if they did


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> If you and I are sat on our sofas at home tapping away, looking at sh1te on the internet, living our lovely little lives and we watch these videos what actually happens?
> 
> ...


SO you'd rather not see or hear about what's going on?? Pathetic, people need to see and hear about this stuff or it isn't real!! Regardless of what we can and cant do from our sofa, as got diddley to do with it IMO. If you don't want to watch then don't, simple as! Some poor bloke just got set on fire and all you can do is turn a blind eye to it. Imagine if it was your dad, would you want people to get on with their little lives. Stop talking out your ar5e love!! Next time just keep your thought to yourself, yeah??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Someone mentioned that many are afraid to speak out which some probably are but alot would get a hell of alot more respect if they did


Not here in the UK they wont get hurt, over there I can imagine they live their lives in fear as to what would happen if they even looked the wrong way. I feel for people over there, it must be horrendous, but im on about other countries where this sh1t isn't happening.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> I spent alot of time in dubai and respected their religion and beliefs and understood I was in someone else's country and having to abide by there customs which was wasn't a problem but what does p1ss me off is when you come to our country, you should at least have the respect to obey our beliefs as well not protesting and marching about your rights. Can you imagine what would happen if I tried that in Saudi. India or Pakistan, I'd be flogged to death so at least respect the way we live or don't come hear


not sure what this is in reply to.

But I respect every religion and belief in the uk. If someone asks me as such I will respond. Why should any foreigner not protest about their rights in this country? Immigrants in this country contribute millions in tax etc. so they are free to protest whatever on the basis of them being a contributor to the running of our country. Many of London's areas are owned by foreigners.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Popcorn time


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> not sure what this is in reply to.
> 
> But I respect every religion and belief in the uk. If someone asks me as such I will respond. Why should any foreigner not protest about their rights in this country? Immigrants in this country contribute millions in tax etc. so they are free to protest whatever on the basis of them being a contributor to the running of our country. Many of London's areas are owned by foreigners.


There's protesting so it can be a multi-cultural society which I think is great, but some take it beyond that, demanding things get banned because its against their religion to consume it etc, that my dear is taking the p1ss!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I think people are beginning to realise that any decent muslim would condemn these dirty [email protected]
> 
> I literally just watched the video and that 5hit aint human, Anybody who can even try to begin to justify that wants a bullet between the eyes, which im sure is a lot kinder than the treatment any of us would receive if captured.
> 
> ...


Yeh exactly, it's propaganda made to create hatred towards islam.

One thing I don't get is, why kill a person or threaten to kill them in response to jordan offering assistance in tackling isis, then isis make a demand for the prisoner to be exchanged but then kill him in a brutal way? All this to prevent countries bombinb them? Just doesn't add up.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Popcorn time


Have you noticed this thread as been going all day, its only when certain members come in it turns sour? Fcuk this, im off to the gym, its back day whoo hoo lol

Kx


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

zak007 said:


> not sure what this is in reply to.
> 
> But I respect every religion and belief in the uk. If someone asks me as such I will respond. Why should any foreigner not protest about their rights in this country? Immigrants in this country contribute millions in tax etc. so they are free to protest whatever on the basis of them being a contributor to the running of our country. Many of London's areas are owned by foreigners.


Really, so if I worked in India or Pakistan or Saudi and I started protesting about my rights, how long do you think that would go on for, not very long because it's about respect, your abide by the rules of the country your in or don't go there simple as. It applies to the same that come hear


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

the wee man said:


> ye olde British Empire still has a lot to answer for mate
> 
> after leaving,the amount of Countries borders they rearranged alone is still causing sh1t to present day


Very good point, the British empire is responsible for a lot of conflicts that exist today.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> not sure what this is in reply to.
> 
> But I respect every religion and belief in the uk. If someone asks me as such I will respond. Why should any *foreigner* not protest about their rights in *this country*? Immigrants in this country contribute millions in tax etc. so they are free to protest whatever on the basis of them being a contributor to the running of our country. Many of London's areas are owned by foreigners.


This is why lol. Chose to move to another country should=chose to live by their culture. I'm sure theres a fair few quid of American/English £s in Dubai, do they have pork on the menu?


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> This is why lol. Chose to move to another country should=chose to live by their culture. I'm sure theres a fair few quid of American/English £s in Dubai, do they have pork on the menu?


My point exactly, you respect where you live regardless of how much money your putting in, free to protest my ar5e


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> If you and I are sat on our sofas at home tapping away, looking at sh1te on the internet, living our lovely little lives and we watch these videos what actually happens?
> 
> ...


I've always said this.. never understand these people who post about animal cruelty and all that kind of shi*t* on Facebook all the time.. people who protest for gay acceptance and the rest of it..

I've known from a very young age that humans are like bacteria, we are destroying the planet and despite the morals that we learn through being raised in a civilized environment we are all just the same as these vermin creates living like animals in these stone age countries. They were just raised in a different environment, and no amount of marching or preaching or raising awareness will change how fcuked up humans are

So may as well just live pretending like it's not happening, and spend time being happy with your own lives while trying to not get burnt to death etc.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

zak007 said:


> Yeh exactly, it's propaganda made to create hatred towards islam.
> 
> One thing I don't get is, why kill a person or threaten to kill them in response to jordan offering assistance in tackling isis, then isis make a demand for the prisoner to be exchanged but then kill him in a brutal way? All this to prevent countries bombinb them? Just doesn't add up.


Yeah it's backwards, but what about the civilians that cheer them on, the civilians that stoned that gay guy to death after ISIS threw him off a roof, it's like there is actually a huge market for these guys and barbarity in that part of the world (speaking as someone who's never been there and only sees what the media lets me)

Either that or some crackpot conspiracy theory is actually right and its all just a big act in a film studio, something about oil stealing yada yada. which I don't believe but also wouldn't hugely surprise me, but I am paranoid and don't trust anybody.

And as daft as this sounds but this stuff really is getting to the general population, I always go to Asian barbers for my haircut because no white man ive ever met can cut hair like an Asian, but last time there was a few totally non westernised Asians in there and I was the only white guy, as stupid as this sounds I honestly felt a little on edge wondering if these were ISIS types and ive never been like that. It's these ISIS videos that are planting the seed of fear in our heads


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Varg said:


> Some of them yes.
> 
> Just as some of the UK would like to see Cameron ousted, some of them would like to see him hang.
> 
> ...


Assad is controlling those maniac's as well, something Saddam did well even if he was an evil cvnt.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

So may as well just live pretending like it's not happening, and spend time being happy with your own lives while trying to not get burnt to death etc.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Imagine if it was your dad, would you want people to get on with their little lives. Stop talking out your ar5e love!! Next time just keep your thought to yourself, yeah??


Not sure why you have to be such a phenomenally rude, ignorant cvnt all of the time? Notevensorry

I can't and won't watch videos like this because I am an empath. I DO imagine it being me, someone I care about or infact any human being. The thought of how terrible and cruel the last moments of any human being suffering like that must have been devastates me.

Me watching it or even reading about it and feeling sick and upset as a result does not make the suffering un-happen, it doesn't bring them back and it doesn't have any effect whatsoever on future events.

All I said was why expose yourself to that. If you are powerless to make a change, no one can blame you for trying to just filter out the horror.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tasty said:


> War on terror is a paradox - like bombing for peace or ****ing for virginity. War is terror.
> 
> Also, terror is an abstract concept, you can't go to war with it.


What?

You can't go to war with terror, but there being a 'war on terror' doesn't suggest that anyone is going to war with it?

Going to war to prevent terrorism is barely a paradox, and fighting for peace can't really be compared to fcuking for virginity..


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> So may as well just live pretending like it's not happening, and spend time being happy with your own lives while trying to not get burnt to death etc.


isolationist policy's don't work, history has shown that


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Lotte said:


> Not sure why you have to be such a phenomenally rude, ignorant cvnt all of the time? Notevensorry
> 
> I can't and won't watch videos like this because I am an empath. I DO imagine it being me, someone I care about or infact any human being. The thought of how terrible and cruel the last moments of any human being suffering like that must have been devastates me.
> 
> ...


Because it's about exposing how evil these people are and it needs to be taking in hand now, not pretending it doesn't happen and going to your little coffee mornings and not giving a sh1t


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lotte said:


> All I said was why expose yourself to that. If you are powerless to make a change, no one can blame you for trying to just filter out the horror.


Completely agree with this.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> There's protesting so it can be a multi-cultural society which I think is great, but some take it beyond that, demanding things get banned because its against their religion to consume it etc, that my dear is taking the p1ss!!


I've known no-one to go about & do this. If it is done it is in the very small minority. Never heard of it here in scotland.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> So may as well just live pretending like it's not happening, and spend time being happy with your own lives while trying to not get burnt to death etc.


Are you for fcuking real, there's kids in the army younger than you being killed every day protecting your baldy little c0ck from terrorist coming over here


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Because it's about exposing how evil these people are and it needs to be taking in hand now, not pretending it doesn't happen and going to your little coffee mornings and not giving a sh1t


Sorry pal, what have you done that will make a blind bit of different to preventing terrorist acts from happening again that Lotte hasn't? Do you think your posts and strong opinion in this thread will revolutionise terrorism?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> Really, so if I worked in India or Pakistan or Saudi and I started protesting about my rights, how long do you think that would go on for, not very long because it's about respect, your abide by the rules of the country your in or don't go there simple as. It applies to the same that come hear


There's a difference, we offer freedom of speech they countries don't and that is why they are backwards and filled with corruption. I am sure 99.9% of foreigners here abide by the rules of this country.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

zak007 said:


> I've known no-one to go about & do this. If it is done it is in the very small minority. Never heard of it here in scotland.


It isn't happening there no but else where in the country it is only on a big scale but it isn't televised so it doesn't stir up racial hatred


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> This is why lol. Chose to move to another country should=chose to live by their culture. I'm sure theres a fair few quid of American/English £s in Dubai, do they have pork on the menu?


I am sure some will, it will be in the minority as their is no demand for it.



bigjonny said:


> My point exactly, you respect where you live regardless of how much money your putting in, free to protest my ar5e


Ok so foreigners who contribute 25 billion to the uk have no rights? And no rights to protest, pull the other one.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinky said:


> So people moaning about rape and pedos is pointless so because we cant do anything about it just let it carry on. You can't be serious ffs!


By your earlier logic I suppose you'd like to see videos of that too then? And for FOX and other news agencies to show them videos?...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Sorry pal, what have you done that will make a blind bit of different to preventing terrorist acts from happening again that Lotte hasn't? Do you think your posts and strong opinion in this thread will revolutionise terrorism?


No but people can still talk about it. Like i said to lotte, woule you want people to turn a blind eye and show no interest because us moaning from our couches means nothing. Im sure as sh1t if it was me id wanna be all over the news showing people what is really happening in this world why they sit in the comfort of their own home, living their pretty little lives. Hiding the bad in the world wont make it go away.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

i get a laugh when people come out with the old 'we caused this crap'. **** like this has been going on in the middle east for thousands of years, and it ain't going to stop anytime soon.

Whether we get involved or don't get involved, it doesn't ****ing matter. They are so far backward in their thinking in that part of the world nothing can change their mindset.

The 'goodies' are ****ing nuts and the 'baddies' are ****ing nuts. Will sound selfish as **** but it doesn't affect me, and even if it it did, what could I do about it anyway. The mad bastards will carry on either way.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinky said:


> So people moaning about rape and pedos is pointless so because we cant do anything about it just let it carry on. You can't be serious ffs!


Is she saying you can't moan about it? I thought she was suggesting that not watching the video isn't really that much of an issue, as watching it isn't going to solve anything.

You're free to moan, but people are free to filter it out, too. Neither options solve any problems, do they?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Snake said:


> By your earlier logic I suppose you'd like to see videos of that too then? And for FOX and other news agencies to show them videos?...


Wtf??? No i aint watched it, i cant it would upset me to much and make me angry at the same time so i choose not to watch it. It people want to then that's upto them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Is she saying you can't moan about it? I thought she was suggesting that not watching the video isn't really that much of an issue, as watching it isn't going to solve anything.
> 
> You're free to moan, but people are free to filter it out, too. Neither options solve any problems, do they?


The people who refuse to accept the bad doings in this world so they can carry on burying their head in hope it'd go away. Makes me laugh people like that.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

IC1 said:


> Sorry pal, what have you done that will make a blind bit of different to preventing terrorist acts from happening again that Lotte hasn't? Do you think your posts and strong opinion in this thread will revolutionise terrorism?


What the fcuk have I done, I'll tell you what the fcuk I've done, I did a tour of Iraq the first time, Bosnia and crotia, that's what the fcuk I've done while you were in your youth club shagging some f**got up the ar5e


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> If you think im an ignorant cvnt, look at yourself darling, because my attitude is a reflection of what im replying to.
> 
> Back to topic that's the biggest loud a BS ive ever heard from a human. So people moaning about rape and pedos is pointless so because we cant do anything about it just let it carry on. You can't be serious ffs!


I'll be honest with you Pinky; I've tried to debate a couple of things with you on these boards recently and it is apparent that you are just too stupid to understand the points put to you or participate without becoming unreasonably aggressive.

My first post was perfectly civil, you will notice that I didn't say that you or anyone else shouldn't have watched it, I simply stated a case for people who might not want to.

I didn't reply earlier because I was at work, sorry


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> If you think im an ignorant cvnt, look at yourself darling, because my attitude is a reflection of what im replying to.
> 
> Back to topic that's the biggest loud a BS ive ever heard from a human. So people moaning about rape and pedos is pointless so because we cant do anything about it just let it carry on. You can't be serious ffs!


Did someone else mentioned rapists and pedos? Cause I didn't


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> No but people can still talk about it. Like i said to lotte, woule you want people to turn a blind eye and show no interest because us moaning from our couches means nothing. Im sure as sh1t if it was me id wanna be all over the news showing people what is really happening in this world why they sit in the comfort of their own home, living their pretty little lives. Hiding the bad in the world wont make it go away.


Genuine question. What good does it do in you knowing about it? You can't do a thing about it. There is a lot to be said for living a 'pretty little life'.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Because it's about exposing how evil these people are and it needs to be taking in hand now, not pretending it doesn't happen and going to your little coffee mornings and not giving a sh1t


Realistically.

The governments of countries around the world know it's happening.

They will make any decisions that need to be made without consulting us lot at the bottom of the pile and they'll also do whatever they see fit despite any protests we may make.

You and I have absolutely no input or bearing on it. The only reason governments need the populace to know about atrocities is to try and ensure we all aren't too outraged when they go off and do whatever they have already decided to do.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I'll be honest with you Pinky; I've tried to debate a couple of things with you on these boards recently and it is apparent that you are just too stupid to understand the points put to you or participate without becoming unreasonably aggressive.
> 
> My first post was perfectly civil, you will notice that I didn't say that you or anyone else shouldn't have watched it, I simply stated a case for people who might not want to.
> 
> I didn't reply earlier because I was at work, sorry


No not stupid i just dont like you, there's a difference hun.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lotte said:


> I'll be honest with you Pinky; I've tried to debate a couple of things with you on these boards recently and it is apparent that you are just too stupid to understand the points put to you or participate without becoming unreasonably aggressive.
> 
> My first post was perfectly civil, you will notice that I didn't say that you or anyone else shouldn't have watched it, I simply stated a case for people who might not want to.
> 
> I didn't reply earlier because I was at work, sorry


Gonna have to agree with you, simply because from your avatar it seems you are in better shape and have a better ars*e*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Wtf??? No i aint watched it, i cant it would upset me to much and make me angry at the same time so i choose not to watch it. It people want to then that's upto them.


But you said people 'need' to see the bad stuff? Shot yourself in the foot there...


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Genuine question. What good does it do in you knowing about it? You can't do a thing about it. There is a lot to be said for living a 'pretty little life'.


It just shows sad little fcukers like you what is happening in the world


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Genuine question. What good does it do in you knowing about it? You can't do a thing about it. There is a lot to be said for living a 'pretty little life'.


Maybe but imo people should see what others have to endure, makes people grateful for what they have seeing and hearing such bad things.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinky said:


> The people who refuse to accept the bad doings in this world so they can carry on burying their head in hope it'd go away. Makes me laugh people like that.


People that think they're making a blind bit of difference posting on UK-M about political issues are just as laughable.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Snake said:


> But you said people 'need' to see the bad stuff? Shot yourself in the foot there...


No. Read the whole thread then come back to me yeah? I saw a pic that was enough for me, some people want to see more that's their choice, so no not shot myself in the foot!!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> What the fcuk have I done, I'll tell you what the fcuk I've done, I did a tour of Iraq the first time, Bosnia and crotia, that's what the fcuk I've done while you were in your youth club shagging some f**got up the ar5e


Did you get discharged for having a fuse shorter than my 1 inch penis?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> What the fcuk have I done, I'll tell you what the fcuk I've done, I did a tour of Iraq the first time, Bosnia and crotia, that's what the fcuk I've done while you were in your youth club shagging some f**got up the ar5e


In your opinion did you do anything to prevent future terrorism?

Just askin' like


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bigjonny said:


> Really, so if I worked in India or Pakistan or Saudi and I started protesting about my rights, how long do you think that would go on for, not very long because it's about respect, your abide by the rules of the country your in or don't go there simple as. It applies to the same that come hear


You'd be turned into a donner kebab quicker than you could say garlic mayo.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IC1 said:


> People that think they're making a blind bit of difference posting on UK-M about political issues are just as laughable.


In that case whats the point in the whole general conversation section of UKM?

Half of me thinks they shouldn't show the actual killing just glorify the man they have killed not IS as thats what they want publicity.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I find it hard to believe that anyone is so naive that they don't think this is a regular thing around the world? We all know it happens regardless of videos being posted up or not, before the videos no one gave a sh1t. Don't all get on your soap boxes and voice your opinions now.....


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Snake said:


> But you said people 'need' to see the bad stuff? Shot yourself in the foot there...


And called Lotte pathetic for not watching it :mellow:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> In that case whats the point in the whole general conversation section of UKM?


Waste a bit of time, while avoiding thinking you are resolving any big issues and becoming totally irate?


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

IC1 said:


> Did you get discharged for having a fuse shorter than my 1 inch penis?


I think you just want to shut the fcuk up, I went and tried to make a difference to things while you were still going through puberty, seeing babies raped and burned and whole villages of people crucified and you ask me what the fcuk I did


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Varg said:


> And called Lotte pathetic for not watching it :mellow:


Hypocrite 

'Burying her head in the sand' :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> What the fcuk have I done, I'll tell you what the fcuk I've done, I did a tour of Iraq the first time, Bosnia and crotia, that's what the fcuk I've done while you were in your youth club shagging some f**got up the ar5e


so you fought an illegal war? Big pat on the back to you sir.

How many innocent people did you kill? Did you partake in the killing of children who merely became casualties of war?

What did you actually achieve during your posting? I'm genuinely intrigued from a soldiers point of view.

Before you think i'm bashing the armed forces, I have respect for what you do but not for the purpose it is done & that is to fight politicians and bankers wars.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> No not stupid i just dont like you, there's a difference hun.



View attachment 165532


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Varg said:


> And called Lotte pathetic for not watching it :mellow:


I did do a real life LOL I'll be honest with you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> And called Lotte pathetic for not watching it :mellow:


No i said people who refuse to accept whats going on in the world and bury their head hoping it will go away ate pathetic. Rape, murder and pedophilia goes on but we all moan about that, might aswell not have police to arrest them etc cuz its always going to happen and it happens all around the world so its ok. Lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> What the fcuk have I done, I'll tell you what the fcuk I've done, I did a tour of Iraq the first time, Bosnia and crotia, that's what the fcuk I've done while you were in your youth club shagging some f**got up the ar5e


Fair play mate


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> I think you just want to shut the fcuk up, I went and tried to make a difference to things while you were still going through puberty, seeing babies raped and burned and whole villages of people crucified and you ask me what the fcuk I did


Should these videos of babies being raped be posted too? After all 'people need to see the bad stuff' ...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

zak007 said:


> so you fought an illegal war? Big pat on the back to you sir.
> 
> How many innocent people did you kill? Did you partake in the killing of children who merely became casualties of war?
> 
> ...


Hindsight is 20:20, remind me how many at the time knew it was an illegal war? The evidence for the war fooled everyone


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Waste a bit of time, while avoiding thinking you are resolving any big issues and becoming totally irate?


True why you all bury your heads living our pretty little lives lol Im far from high right chuck. Ive learnt my lesson with cvnts on here  your not worth my anger.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinky said:


> No i said people who refuse to accept whats going on in the world and bury their head hoping it will go away ate pathetic. Rape, murder and pedophilia goes on but we all moan about that, might aswell not have police to arrest them etc cuz its always going to happen and it happens all around the world so its ok. Lmao


But things like that that happen in our country under our jurisdiction our government have power over. A Mexican gets beheaded in Mexico what can the UK do? A child in Africa has their hands hacked off what can the UK do?

we can't right all wrongs, in the same breath though. Saudi Arabia publicly behead people every week. To us it's barbaric yet to the Saudi public it's fair. So how are we supposed to view that?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bigjonny said:


> It just shows sad little fcukers like you what is happening in the world


Lol, I couldn't care less


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

zak007 said:


> so you fought an illegal war? Big pat on the back to you sir.
> 
> How many innocent people did you kill? Did you partake in the killing of children who merely became casualties of war?
> 
> You sunshine are a fcuking idiot, if you think that's what the the British army is about, your sadly deluded, with a name like Zak I'm assuming your curry house is shut tonight is it


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> No i said people who refuse to accept whats going on in the world and bury their head hoping it will go away ate pathetic. Rape, murder and pedophilia goes on but we all moan about that, might aswell not have police to arrest them etc cuz its always going to happen and it happens all around the world so its ok. Lmao


You contradict yourself with almost every post.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> so you fought an illegal war? Big pat on the back to you sir.
> 
> How many innocent people did you kill? Did you partake in the killing of children who merely became casualties of war?
> 
> ...


You bash the people commuting the crime you bash the people trying to defend stuff. So ok then mr fcuking perfect, what do you propose? Because it happens all round the world its ok? Lmfao and i thought you were a decent chappy


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> You contradict yourself with almost every post.


I find it highly amusing that easier today you was agreeing with stuff i was saying but now you have your cronies to jump on me too your all the big I am! Lmfao


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol, I couldn't care less


No because you'll be a c0ck munching little f**got still living with mammy and daddy


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But things like that that happen in our country under our jurisdiction our government have power over. A Mexican gets beheaded in Mexico what can the UK do? A child in Africa has their hands hacked off what can the UK do?
> 
> we can't right all wrongs, in the same breath though. Saudi Arabia publicly behead people every week. To us it's barbaric yet to the Saudi public it's fair. So how are we supposed to view that?


Didnt they murder a brit not long ago? Would you want people to look away if it was your dads head they hacked off or set on fire? You'd soon want any country to get involved and dish out revenge.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone is so naive that they don't think this is a regular thing around the world? We all know it happens regardless of videos being posted up or not, before the videos no one gave a sh1t. Don't all get on your soap boxes and voice your opinions now.....


Exactly.. there are websites out there that contain thousands and thousands of videos of the most brutal sick violent disgusting things, far worse than you can imagine until you have the fortune of browsing through the sight. I was watching videos of Iraqis and whatnot getting tortured/stoned/drowned/dragged by cars until they die about 10 years ago, just no one really knew about it then - now every one and their grandparents has the internet so all of a sudden it must stop! Lol



bigjonny said:


> I think you just want to shut the fcuk up, I went and tried to make a difference to things while you were still going through puberty, seeing babies raped and burned and whole villages of people crucified and you ask me what the fcuk I did


You seem angry at people who choose not to join the army

Key word in the sentence being 'choose'

You chose to be in the army. Why are you so angry


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> I find it highly amusing that easier today you was agreeing with stuff i was saying but now you have your cronies to jump on me too your all the big I am! Lmfao


wtf?

I have cronies?

First I knew.

I was agreeing with what you said earlier, I'm disagreeing with what you're saying now.

What's hard to understand about that?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Jordan's response. Swift, decisive and a huge middle finger to the cvnts


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> wtf?
> 
> I have cronies?
> 
> ...


why opinion from earlier still stands its not changed. A dice comes to mind


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm genuinely excited for @bigjonny's next post.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> You sunshine are a fcuking idiot, if you think that's what the the British army is about, your sadly deluded, with a name like Zak I'm assuming your curry house is shut tonight is it


We got a live one here!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

WilsonR6 said:


> You seem angry at people who choose not to join the army
> 
> Key word in the sentence being 'choose'
> 
> You chose to be in the army. Why are you so angry


Why have you quoted me?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> We got a live one here!


Sh1t turn sour and the ring leader aint no where to be seen. Fantastic :bounce:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bigjonny said:


> No because you'll be a c0ck munching little f**got still living with mammy and daddy


Right you are big lad. Tell me, why are you so angry? Is it because you've toddled around the world seeing all these horrific things? Or is it because you live in Sunderland?

Jk


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

I couldn't find the video!! Looked for ages last night!! Anyone got a link??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Didnt they murder a brit not long ago? Would you want people to look away if it was your dads head they hacked off or set on fire? You'd soon want any country to get involved and dish out revenge.


Of course I would, but that's because of the emotional connection between that single person and the actions carried out against them. It wouldn't matter If it was ISIS or the guy next door that had done it. Not sure where your trying to go with this to be totally honest?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

jonny was going to reply but he's just smashed seven shades of sh1t out of his keyboard and won't be with us for awhile.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Didnt they murder a brit not long ago? Would you want people to look away if it was your dads head they hacked off or set on fire? You'd soon want any country to get involved and dish out revenge.


Doesn't work like that. If a Chinese student gets stabbed on a night out in London would you expect the Chinese to drop a bomb on us?


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> You seem angry at people who choose not to join the army
> 
> Key word in the sentence being 'choose'
> 
> You chose to be in the army. Why are you so angry


No not angry at those who choose not to join, but the clever fcukers who sit behind a keyboard, just left school and have done fcuk all with there lives and seem to know it all and are experts at giving out advice


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why have you quoted me?


I edited it have a look


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> No not angry at those who choose not to join, but the clever fcukers who sit behind a keyboard, just left school and have done fcuk all with there lives and seem to know it all and are experts at giving out advice


its called the internet, anyone can be anything they want.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> oOoOoOoOo I can sense the hostility, do you have a thing against foreigners now? Funnily enough my names not actually zak it's just a name I use on here. On top of that are you referring to the curry house you order from :lol: I suppose we should not allow them to open.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I think its epic squats on another account.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Lotte said:


> We got a live one here!


And I think you want to keep your ****ing opinions to yourself, because if you seen the horror of what war does to people in real life you'd have a completely different attitude, seeing friends blown up next to you and people chopped up bodies scattered out for you to see is the reality , groups of animals raping little children and your saying I'm a live one,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Doesn't work like that. If a Chinese student gets stabbed on a night out in London would you expect the Chinese to drop a bomb on us?


Thats hardly a compassion.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> And I think you want to keep your ****ing opinions to yourself, because if you seen the horror of what war does to people in real life you'd have a completely different attitude, seeing friends blown up next to you and people chopped up bodies scattered out for you to see is the reality , groups of animals raping little children and your saying I'm a live one,


You must have loved it seeing as now you're back you're still seeking out snuff videos to watch.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> And I think you want to keep your ****ing opinions to yourself, because if you seen the horror of what war does to people in real life you'd have a completely different attitude, seeing friends blown up next to you and people chopped up bodies scattered out for you to see is the reality , groups of animals raping little children and your saying I'm a live one,


Dude I'm not joking, seek help. I wouldn't wish seeing any of that on anyone.

What attitude do you think I have? My perspective was that no one should ever have to see things like you are talking about, I doubt my attitude would change at all if I had indeed seen what you have.

P.S: I think you're a "live one" because you said Zak must run a takeaway based solely on his name...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Thats hardly a compassion.


Maybe not, but honestly, what should we do? What happened to that pilot and the 3 or 4 that were beheaded was horrific. But does it warrant sending thousands of troops to try and fight a war we could never win?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> maybe he wanted a little bit of respect for going off to fight wars to defend our country from the little weirdos that Allah has bred wanting to attack our country that you/your family chose to live in. Why did you chose to move here out of interest? I can't imagine wanting to live somewhere else if I felt so strongly about their government being so corrupt. Certainly not if I thought they were making pretend videos etc to ruin my religion


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Sh1t turn sour and the ring leader aint no where to be seen. Fantastic :bounce:


Go on, I'll bite.

Who's the ring leader?

Feeling persecuted?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

@zak007 how much for a jalfrezi and some poppadoms? Throw in a free 2l bottle of coke and I'll be sure you recommend you and leave you good reviews on Justeat


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Maybe not, but honestly, what should we do? What happened to that pilot and the 3 or 4 that were beheaded was horrific. But does it warrant sending thousands of troops to try and fight a war we could never win?


In that case then we might aswell not bother the police etc regarding rape, murder as its always going to happen, we'll never stop it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Thats hardly a compassion.


When you said about if it happened to my dad getting beheaded id want something to be done about it....

Surely that's what happened with the pilot? The people hold him responsible for dropping bombs and stuff and have taken their revenge. Whether me or you or anyone else thinks it's right or wrong that's what's happened.... Which has also been said several times before on this post


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> In that case then we might aswell not bother the police etc regarding rape, murder as its always going to happen, we'll never stop it.


Not really, you can track down rapists and lock them up. Good luck tracking down ISIS and locking them up :lol:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

zak007 said:


> It's little Paki ba5tards like you why this county is up in arms, preaching about religion and your rights, you've got no rights Paki, fcuk off back to your origin if you fo't like the way we live


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

bigjonny said:


> It's little Paki ba5tards like you why this county is up in arms, preaching about religion and your rights, you've got no rights Paki, fcuk off back to your origin if you fo't like the way we live


Wow, is everyone in the army like you?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> @zak007 how much for a jalfrezi and some poppadoms? Throw in a free 2l bottle of coke and I'll be sure you recommend you and leave you good reviews on Justeat


lol for you my man its free just pay the delivery charge :laugh:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Snake said:


> You must have loved it seeing as now you're back you're still seeking out snuff videos to watch.


Loved it, really, seeing people still alive crucified and on fire dead bodies littering the roads and you think that is nice to see


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> first of all thats racist. Second of all how do you know am pakistani?
> 
> I've really got you riled up haven't I? If every foreigner was to leave this country & stop spending money it would end up in the ****ter fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> Loved it, really, seeing people still alive crucified and on fire dead bodies *littering the roads *and you think that is nice to see


did you not complain to the council, to clean up the mess


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jamiew691 said:


> I couldn't find the video!! Looked for ages last night!! Anyone got a link??


Start looking on live leak, within a few comments the video is linked.

The pics are harrowing enough.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> It's little Paki ba5tards like you why this county is up in arms, preaching about religion and your rights, you've got no rights Paki, fcuk off back to your origin if you fo't like the way we live



View attachment 165533


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> In that case then we might aswell not bother the police etc regarding rape, murder as its always going to happen, we'll never stop it.


Ok, well we'd best give Davey C a ring and tell him to send a few hundred thousand troops to Syria, Iraq, Palestine/Israel, Nigeria, Somalia, Ukraine, Pakistan, Libya, Aghanistan, Egypt and any other country fighting terrorism or at war.

The police fight crime and prosecute criminals in this country. So they can actually make a difference. Going to war in the Middle East will make no difference whatsoever. Or do you actually think we made a difference in Iraq or Afghanistan last time?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> WE didn't defend our country from anyone. There has never been a threat of warn from any other country. Yes their are a few terrorists but attacks are in the minority.
> 
> What makes you think am foreign? I was born here. You don't get it though. Every government is corrupt in one way or another. A lot of people know this so why the get out my country thing lol?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

bigjonny said:


> Loved it, really, seeing people still alive crucified and on fire dead bodies littering the roads and you think that is nice to see


I don't think it's nice, but you obviously do, that's why you seek out snuff videos even though you're now back home and you don't have to watch them but still choose to. You just can't get enough! Just can't get enough!

View attachment 165534


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bigjonny said:


> Loved it, really, seeing people still alive crucified and on fire dead bodies littering the roads and you think that is nice to see


So why the **** are you griefing people for saying they don't want to see a video of a man burned alive?


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

I couldn't give a flying fcuk if it's racist, get me banned see if I'm bothered and in war fighting another army, people get killed


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> plane,tower,ally. London,bus,bomb. Paris,newspaper,dead journalists. And I meant you or your family. No you're welcome to stay lol. Generally intrigues me, I hate muslim countries governments like Saudi Arabia etc. Would never move there


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not really, you can track down rapists and lock them up. Good luck tracking down ISIS and locking them up :lol:


No one as got the balls to have a go that's why, one country alone couldn't do it. Lets hope Jordan deal with in a way we couldn't.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't seek it out, it was shown to me and I haven't grieved anyone for not wanting to see it, it's not nice to watch people have a choice


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bigjonny said:


> I couldn't give a flying fcuk if it's racist, get me banned see if I'm bothered and in war fighting another army, people get killed


people get killed yes, but what if the same happened here and them "people" were your children, your parents or your siblings?

What were your objectives in the army if you don't mind me asking I am genuinely intrigued as to what was being told to our soldiers.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> No one as got the balls to have a go that's why, one country alone couldn't do it. Lets hope Jordan deal with in a way we couldn't.


It's not as simple as "Yeah okay lets just fly over there and find these people and kill them"

They aren't just sat in a hut somewhere chilling lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> Don't know why its showing a different name on quotes but anyways.
> 
> You can hate them as much as you want, our country deals with them all on a daily basis and for what greed? You see this is the problem "profit". Profit drives greed and greed ultimately is the cause of war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Ok, well we'd best give Davey C a ring and tell him to send a few hundred thousand troops to Syria, Iraq, Palestine/Israel, Nigeria, Somalia, Ukraine, Pakistan, Libya, Aghanistan, Egypt and any other country fighting terrorism or at war.
> 
> The police fight crime and prosecute criminals in this country. So they can actually make a difference. Going to war in the Middle East will make no difference whatsoever. Or do you actually think we made a difference in Iraq or Afghanistan last time?


Like I sais to someone previously, go back and read through the thread. We should have never gone in, in the first place. Bush and Blair should be hung for war crimes, attacking a country on the say so that they were making WOMD, they went in for the sole purpose of their resources, nothing else. They used saddam as an excuse. I do believe if we haven't of gone in all them years ago, maybe, just maybe sh1t wouldn't be happening today.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> View attachment 165536


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> You see the difference is that was in the past. We did that when we were the super power, that was what the world was like then, people fought for things. Now most of us have grown up here in the west.
> 
> The little muslim guys who want us all dead can't do it by being powerful they hide away and kill innocent people only. And its not such a tiny minority of muslims who hate us is it. Easy to tell just by viewing youtube videos and seeing how many likes some of their little comments on it get.Such as the Paris journalists deserving it etc.
> 
> And yes profit drives things. Hence why news channels show your psycho religion a lot. Because it sells papers and makes them money. Not because they're on David Camerons payroll


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Maybe not, but honestly, what should we do? What happened to that pilot and the 3 or 4 that were beheaded was horrific. But does it warrant sending thousands of troops to try and fight a war we could never win?


What do you think we should do, any country in that matter? Just let them carry on? They are only as strong as they are, because the people who have the power to act haven't.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zak007 said:


> is the Answer for all them, JohnnyLee?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not really, you can track down rapists and lock them up. Good luck tracking down ISIS and locking them up :lol:


So again, what you propose we do, any country not just us. Leave them too it? If we hadn't of liberated the Jewish etc, and hadn't of won that war, what state would we be in now? They are only as strong and feared as they are now, because the people who have the power to act haven't, all because there is no financial gain from it


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> What do you think we should do, any country in that matter? Just let them carry on? They are only as strong as they are, because the people who have the power to act haven't.


I don't know


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I don't know


You don't know? That's like criticising someone's work, saying you shouldn't do it like that, then walking away. If your going to whip someone for their opinion at least have an answer to support you why your whipping them.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> You don't know? That's like criticising someone's work, saying you shouldn't do it like that, then walking away. If your going to whip someone for their opinion at least have an answer to support you why your whipping them.


Oh the irony, look back at the last page. I asked YOU what we should do first, yet you conveniently chose not too answer but instead ask me. I'm honest enough to say I don't know. But you obviously have the answer. So come on then. What should we do?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Oh the irony, look back at the last page. I asked YOU what we should do first, yet you conveniently chose not too answer but instead ask me. I'm honest enough to say I don't know. But you obviously have the answer. So come on then. What should we do?


Sorry matey, must of had a flash read and didn't notice the question, I do apologise. Ground troops maybe, half of me says nook them, but its the innocent people that would tug on my heart strings. They will cross the wrong country at some point, and unlike most people wont give to sh1ts about causalities of war.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Sorry matey, must of had a flash read and didn't notice the question, I do apologise. Ground troops maybe, half of me says nook them, but its the innocent people that would tug on my heart strings. They will cross the wrong country at some point, and unlike most people wont give to sh1ts about causalities of war.


Fair enough, everyone is entitled to their opinion


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zak007 said:


> people get killed yes, but what if the same happened here and them "people" were your children, your parents or your siblings?
> 
> What were your objectives in the army if you don't mind me asking I am genuinely intrigued as to what was being told to our soldiers.


It's that sort of thinking is why this government drag wars out for 10 plus years mate.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> It's that sort of thinking is why this government drag wars out for 10 plus years mate.


what sort of thinking? I am against the killing of innocent people & merely stated this to ask how he would feel is these were people who meant something to him.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Quick question to all - do you think the problem "wouldn't be as bad" if it wasn't publicly advertised to everyone? By that I mean does anyone think publicity they get fuel it even more? ( I'm not really sure myself so just wondering)...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Fair enough, everyone is entitled to their opinion


GO on I know you want to jump on me for it, so go ahead. Fill ya boots


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> what sort of thinking? I am against the killing of innocent people & merely stated this to ask how he would feel is these were people who meant something to him.


You keep banging on about innocent people, what do you propose we do then bud, they are killing innocent people every day. Ok not the pilot as such, but what about that taxi driver from London he was as innocent as me and you, he still got his head ached off. So again what do you propose?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zak007 said:


> what sort of thinking? I am against the killing of innocent people & merely stated this to ask how he would feel is these were people who meant something to him.


Innocent people die in wars. With the weapons we have isis could of been a memory within a month. Of course a few none isis people will die but they aren't anything to do with us.

Britain would never of beaten Germany if we didn't bomb factories and cities to cripple them. USA wouldn't of defeated Japan without the atomic bombs. You can't link an opponent or enemy to your own family in this case. You do what you gotta do to win a war.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Sorry matey, must of had a flash read and didn't notice the question, I do apologise. Ground troops maybe, half of me says nook them, but its the innocent people that would tug on my heart strings. They will cross the wrong country at some point, and unlike most people wont give to sh1ts about causalities of war.


Send any troops and they just put their farm clothes back on and start planting their roadside bombs everywhere though. I'd write them a nicely worded letter explaining that were going to send a little nuke to land on their heads if they kill anyone else and apologize for the civilians who will undoubtedly die but then that would be their choice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Innocent people die in wars. With the weapons we have isis could of been a memory within a month. Of course a few none isis people will die but they aren't anything to do with us.
> 
> Britain would never of beaten Germany if we didn't bomb factories and cities to cripple them. USA wouldn't of defeated Japan without the atomic bombs. You can't link an opponent or enemy to your own family in this case. You do what you gotta do to win a war.


and had the Americans and other nations helping....Germany would have beat any Country one on one.....amazing Army


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> and had the Americans and other nations helping....Germany would have beat any Country one on one.....amazing Army


I wonder what the country would of been like if the Germans won lol?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

harrison180 said:


> I wonder what the country would of been like if the Germans won lol?


This is an excellent read depecting the possible outcome - The Man in the High Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I wonder what the country would of been like if the Germans won lol?


Just look at germany mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Just look at germany mate.


Germany is like that because they lost, not because they won.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

zak007 said:


> While I find this debate interesting you say that Muslims are not responsible for past terrorism
> 
> Acts
> 
> ...


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

All we need is someone with balls as big as Harry S. Truman's and this...










Problem solved.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Not read the whole thread but seems to me that Ppl in the world are making excuses saying publicise it an it'll go away that ain't the answer! This also ain't entirley a Muslim problem! The general population of need to make a stand an fight against it! Surely this is in more need of a war that Iraq or Afghanistan! This is affecting everyone an soon enough IS will have all the power they want an start moving to other countries by that time it's too late cuz no ones acted! They found bin laden surely they can just wipe these ****s out if they wanted too!

Done


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Innocent people die in wars. With the weapons we have isis could of been a memory within a month. Of course a few none isis people will die but they aren't anything to do with us.
> 
> .


too simple mate - so we bomb your road because that`s where a member of IS is living - your happy with that or only when we kill innocent Muslims?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

benno_2010 said:


> Ok - let's just sit back and let terrorists bomb and see where that gets us yeah? It's not paradox at all it's legalities of why we entered war! we are in a war to try and prevent it, whether that happens or not is a different convo all together!
> 
> You really think it's a concept rather than an action? And ftr I'd rather our country plus the other forces not be at war but I can't see any other way


I don't think you understand what I said but ok.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> What?
> 
> You can't go to war with terror, but there being a 'war on terror' doesn't suggest that anyone is going to war with it?
> 
> Going to war to prevent terrorism is barely a paradox, and fighting for peace can't really be compared to fcuking for virginity..


My argument is that it's a buzzword, a phrase that means nothing. Do you think it's odd that the twin towers was carried out by Al-Queda and they didn't wage war with Al-Queda? They waged war with an abstract concept - not a definite one like terrorism, but terror. Within that time they helped instate and arm ISIS who are now the new subject of the war on terror. It's not total war on terror - their terror is ok, phosphorous, slaughtering civilians.

I mean since drone strikes started only 49 - yes 49 - high level militants have been killed along with 2,500 unknowns (clue: unknowns means innocent people). So 2,500 dead innocent people to kill 49 terrorists. Is that ok in your book? That's terror. That's more terror than burning a pilot, an actor of war. That's more terror than a roadside IED.

Every act we & the USA commit creates more terrorists. There are most terrorists and terror organisations now than there were before the 'war on terror'. We are the terror.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tasty said:


> My argument is that it's a buzzword, a phrase that means nothing. Do you think it's odd that the twin towers was carried out by Al-Queda and they didn't wage war with Al-Queda? They waged war with an abstract concept - not a definite one like terrorism, but terror. Within that time they helped instate and arm ISIS who are now the new subject of the war on terror. It's not total war on terror - their terror is ok, phosphorous, slaughtering civilians.
> 
> I mean since drone strikes started only 49 - yes 49 - high level militants have been killed along with 2,500 unknowns (clue: unknowns means innocent people). So 2,500 dead innocent people to kill 49 terrorists. Is that ok in your book? That's terror. That's more terror than burning a pilot, an actor of war. That's more terror than a roadside IED.
> 
> Every act we & the USA commit creates more terrorists. There are most terrorists and terror organisations now than there were before the 'war on terror'. We are the terror.


unknown = innocent?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

^ actually to follow that up, I'd say 2,500 dead civilians to kill 49 militants is more terror than the twin towers and the London bombings combined. You may not agree, because dead Pakistani / Afghan innocents matter less to you than white western ones (not implying that you're racist, it's part of human nature) but try to get your head round it. 2,500 dead people, including women and blown up little children - we did that, to kill 49 bad guys. That's the war on terror folks. We are fighting terror by blowing up innocent women and children, all because Al-Queda blew up the twin towers in retaliation for **** the USA did to them. That's the reality.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

saxondale said:


> unknown = innocent?


Yeah unknown = innocent. If they'd killed militants they'd include it in that bracket in their official figures to justify their bombing campaigns, don't you think? Would seem crazy to downplay the amount of actual targets they'd killed.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Tasty said:


> My argument is that it's a buzzword, a phrase that means nothing. Do you think it's odd that the twin towers was carried out by Al-Queda and they didn't wage war with Al-Queda? They waged war with an abstract concept - not a definite one like terrorism, but terror. Within that time they helped instate and arm ISIS who are now the new subject of the war on terror. It's not total war on terror - their terror is ok, phosphorous, slaughtering civilians.
> 
> I mean since drone strikes started only 49 - yes 49 - high level militants have been killed along with 2,500 unknowns (clue: unknowns means innocent people). So 2,500 dead innocent people to kill 49 terrorists. Is that ok in your book? That's terror. That's more terror than burning a pilot, an actor of war. That's more terror than a roadside IED.
> 
> Every act we & the USA commit creates more terrorists. There are most terrorists and terror organisations now than there were before the 'war on terror'. We are the terror.


so...whats the answer,? because they are sure as hell not going to stop now until they have eradicated all non muslims...so we have got to keep killing as many of them as we can and keep the numbers down..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> I wonder what the country would of been like if the Germans won lol?


probably better at football


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> so...whats the answer,? because they are sure as hell not going to stop now until they have eradicated all non muslims...so we have got to keep killing as many of them as we can and keep the numbers down..


introduce Foot and Mouth....that killed all the Sheep around my area


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I don't think you understand what I said but ok.


Yes I did but please enlighten me if I managed to miss something


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

The innocent argument again - look up as I said earlier, the amount of innocent people killed due to terrorist attacks carried out in the name of Islam. More have been killed by these attacks than what have been killed fighting terror


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> too simple mate - so we bomb your road because that`s where a member of IS is living - your happy with that or only when we kill innocent Muslims?


If a road or village is holding one isis member and haven't give him up then what does that tell you?

I'm on about a village with 50 isis including a leader (if they have them) mixed in are say 30 "civilans" bomb that village there's 50 dead terrorists and one terrorist leader.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> If a road or village is holding one isis member and haven't give him up then what does that tell you?
> 
> I'm on about a village with 50 isis including a leader (if they have them) mixed in are say 30 "civilans" bomb that village there's 50 dead terrorists and one terrorist leader.


thats too simple mate, the CIA find out your neighbor is the leader of IS (which could happen) - your happy for them to bomb your capri and your lass? or are you only happy to kill them dirty foreigners


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Yeah unknown = innocent. If they'd killed militants they'd include it in that bracket in their official figures to justify their bombing campaigns, don't you think? Would seem crazy to downplay the amount of actual targets they'd killed.


I thought unknown meant unknown, could be fighters, could be civilians - who knows?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ANY more racism, or implied racism in any posts from anyone will result in an instant and permanent ban. UK-M will NOT tolerate this. If this is your viewpoint either keep them to yourself and shut up or leave. Simples.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> The innocent argument again - look up as I said earlier, the amount of innocent people killed due to terrorist attacks carried out in the name of Islam. *More have been killed by these attacks than what have been killed fighting terror*


that's the thing, for many, the suppose 'War on Terror' is just a sustained Terrorist campaign, and the retaliation by Islamic fundamentalists, is justified or understandable....for me, both sides have committed massive terrorist offences, and are guilty of war crimes


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> that's the thing, for many, the suppose 'War on Terror' is just a sustained Terrorist campaign, and the retaliation by Islamic fundamentalists, is justified or understandable....for me, both sides have committed massive terrorist offences, and are guilty of war crimes


Agree - atrocities are caused by both sides, and iv no doubt had we not gone to war under the guise of terror there would be another reason (or supposed reason) to go to war, inevitable and has happened throughout time and will continue to do so


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> All the people saying it shouldn't be censored people should know what's going on over there.... You don't care what's been going regarding brutality and murder untill now? What's changed? Kosovo, Bosnia, all the sh1t in Africa.... Non of that's been a concern? We all know it's gone on since the dawn of time and always will!


I actually agree completely and feel guilty of this myself. I was thinking about this yesterday evening. It's an eye-opener, but whilst I have been so shocked and disturbed by this display, it has probably been happening all over the place but not been has freely available to view. I don't necessarily think it's not caring, it's being ignorant to it and I do partly believe that this is down to our media. The media is really pushing this more than other cases and I don't think it is a coincidence that the rich people who own stakes in oil or arms companies, some of which are in Government, who also own media outlets or have a share at least, stand to gain far more out of this than in those other cases that you've mentioned. It's no surprise the video is literally embedded into Fox News' website. They're constantly pushing this idea that Islam is EVIL and that we need to bomb the **** out of anyone who is a believer in the Islamic faith. Rupert Murdoch owns shares in an Israeli shale gas company so it favours him massively. The more he incites hatred against Muslims, the less people will be opposed to the idea of Palestinians being driven out/exterminated in Gaza.

On the other hand, ISIS seem to have more resources as far as propaganda is concerned and the video created in this instance is fairly professionally done. I feel disgusted with myself for describing that horrific display as professional, but in the past it has been on an extremely blurry and pixelated old phone camera. Now it's like a Spielberg movie trailer, I think someone else made that comparison earlier in the thread. This may just be the first case of an extreme and barbaric terrorist group having people with the ability to create and edit footage like this. Through their recruiting they have probably obtained a wide range of different talents. Most may just be mentally insane, extremely violent and sick people. But some may just believe in the cause due to the West bombing their innocent family at some point, without the skill or violent nature to kill someone and therefore instead create their media.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Germany is like that because they lost, not because they won.


Germany is How it is because of how efficient they are,win or lose they would be the same powerhouse of superfluousness .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Germany is How it is because of how efficient they are,win or lose they would be the same powerhouse of superfluousness .


Nope, win and Hitler and the SS would have been in power.

Think it through.

If Germany had won the war the world would have been a different place, not just Germany.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Nope, win and Hitler and the SS would have been in power.
> 
> Think it through.
> 
> If Germany had won the war the world would have been a different place, not just Germany.


My dad said this not long ago, What if Germany would have won, how would things be? I personally think as a breed of people we would be hateful but the country would be in a better state, like you say too, maybe the whole world.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Nope, win and Hitler and the SS would have been in power.
> 
> Think it through.
> 
> If Germany had won the war the world would have been a different place, not just Germany.


You have your view I have mine.. Hitler's regime would have been stamped out years ago ..You seriously think the rest of the world would allow that to go on.You think the jews would continue to let themselves be exterminated and all other races to be crushed ,I think not..The fantasy stories of what would have been are based on no one stopping Hitler..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> You have your view I have mine.. Hitler's regime would have been stamped out years ago ..You seriously think the rest of the world would allow that to go on.You think the jews would continue to let themselves be exterminated and all other races to be crushed ,I think not..The fantasy stories of what would have been are based on no one stopping Hitler..


Hitler went to Russia at the wrong time, that was probably the reason they lost the war.

Other factors were at work but Russia was his stumbling block.

As for the jews they didnt really have much choice in the matter.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Hitler went to Russia at the wrong time, that was probably the reason they lost the war.
> 
> Other factors were at work but Russia was his stumbling block.
> 
> As for the jews they didnt really have much choice in the matter.


Didnt all his men freeze when they went to Russia? Dip sh1t, you'd think he's have done some research before he set out!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Hitler went to Russia at the wrong time, that was probably the reason they lost the war.
> 
> Other factors were at work but Russia was his stumbling block.
> 
> As for the jews they didnt really have much choice in the matter.


Well he did invade in 1941 and carried on until 1945 so he was there for most of the war,I have no idea what you mean by (wrong time) The fact he did it at all was a mistake.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Pinky said:


> What if Germany would have won, how would things be?


It wouldnt. We would all be dead including him.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andysutils said:


> It wouldnt. We would all be dead including him.


You reckon?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Pinky said:


> You reckon?


I dont know. I actually forgot what I was going to say :death:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andysutils said:


> I dont know. I actually forgot what I was going to say :death:


 :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Well he did invade in 1941 and carried on until 1945 so he was there for most of the war,I have no idea what you mean by (wrong time) The fact he did it at all was a mistake.





> One of the bloodiest wars ever fought in the history of warfare, the Battle of Stalingrad became the main decider of Germany's position in World War II. Hitler lost the war as the heavy loss of manpower, standing somewhere around two million, was something from which Germany wasn't able to fully recover and awaited further defeat. In fact, before the war of Stalingrad, Hitler's army was supposed to conquer the Caucasus oil fields, which would have given them substantial power, but they decided to invade the nearby Stalingrad, thus inviting defeat.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Hitler would most certainly be dead, of that I am sure.

Unless he got his nazi scientists to prolong his life to 125+ years.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pinky said:


> My dad said this not long ago, What if Germany would have won, how would things be? I personally think as a breed of people we would be hateful but the country would be in a better state, like you say too, maybe the whole world.


I would be blondish fair with blue eyes.......eerrrmmm hang on ....... I am :laugh:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> I would be blondish fair with blue eyes.......eerrrmmm hang on ....... I am :laugh:


You is the "super" race  :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You is the "super" race  :lol:


Yeah, but they came second!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> thats too simple mate, the CIA find out your neighbor is the leader of IS (which could happen) - your happy for them to bomb your capri and your lass? or are you only happy to kill them dirty foreigners


We are on two different things tho mate. If its one person in a street there's a thousand ways of dealing with it. I mean what would you do if you saw a neighbour with all isis stuff and talking like an extremist?

For one person they could use a machine to fly a small explosive through his window and blow it up. I'm talking more of say 50 isis members mixed in with 20 civilians. If you were to take that on with today's weapons you have a serious battle on your hands but a couple of planes could flatten the problem in minutes.

Yes 20 civilians have died but in the bigger picture 50 scum bags are dead and none of our soldiers so I think that's a bargain really


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Didnt all his men freeze when they went to Russia? Dip sh1t, you'd think he's have done some research before he set out!!


It's not as simple as that, he was fixated with Stalingrad, they were dug in better than expected and the border was closed behind them cutting off a huge portion of his most experienced forces. They were forced to try an stick the winter out and their supply lines were cut off. Things don't always go to plan.....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's not as simple as that, he was fixated with Stalingrad, they were dug in better than expected and the border was closed behind them cutting off a huge portion of his most experienced forces. They were forced to try an stick the winter out and their supply lines were cut off. Things don't always go to plan.....


Shame that!! The lot of them should of died.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The winter was a major player along with shortage of equipment n supplies in this defeat....Huge numbers surrendered or faced freezing to death.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This is where the treatment of the enemy prisoners is key in the winning of any kind of war. If as a soldier you know when captured you are going to be executed in some horrific way you will not want to surrender you will choose to go down fighting. This is where the fundamentalists/fanatics loss the ability to win.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

How come the OP got banned?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> How come the OP got banned?


For breaking rule number one of UKM.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> How come the OP got banned?


Dunno, who opened the post?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> We are on two different things tho mate. If its one person in a street there's a thousand ways of dealing with it. I mean what would you do if you saw a neighbour with all isis stuff and talking like an extremist?
> 
> For one person they could use a machine to fly a small explosive through his window and blow it up. I'm talking more of say 50 isis members mixed in with 20 civilians. If you were to take that on with today's weapons you have a serious battle on your hands but a couple of planes could flatten the problem in minutes.
> 
> Yes 20 civilians have died but in the bigger picture 50 scum bags are dead and none of our soldiers so I think that's a bargain really


not different at all mate - you said bomb everyone to get the bad guys but seem reticent to bomb everyone if everyone included someone you know.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> For breaking rule number one of UKM.


Asking for sources or being racist lol?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> not different at all mate - you said bomb everyone to get the bad guys but seem reticent to bomb everyone if everyone included someone you know.


I never said that mate. All I said was getting rid of one neighbour is easy, getting rid of a big number may require a few wrong ones getting in the way.

All I'm pointing out is if people keep linking the killing of others to their own families then wars last to long... like they are doing now. You just have to get the job done. You don't think they stood about before lighting that bloke up and thought about it being their son or brother? I assure u they didn't mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Dunno' date=' who opened the post?[/quote']
> 
> Bigjohnny


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Asking for sources or being racist lol?


1. We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.

3. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods. This includes discussion of prices.

And maybe for saying he didn't care whether he got banned.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I mean since drone strikes started only 49 - yes 49 - high level militants have been killed along with 2,500 unknowns (clue: unknowns means innocent people). So 2,500 dead innocent people to kill 49 terrorists. Is that ok in your book? That's terror. That's more terror than burning a pilot, an actor of war. That's more terror than a roadside IED.


no, unknowns as in Isis dressed as farmers. How do you know whos a civillian or not? Don't all have a army uniform do they? If they were dropping bombs in a general 100 mile vacinity they'd have a higher hit rate than 49:2500


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> 1. We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.
> 
> 3. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods. This includes discussion of prices.
> 
> And maybe for saying he didn't care whether he got banned.


Oh bugger I thought the sources was number 2 not 3. Well rule number 1 appears to have gone down the list abit imo


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I never said that mate. All I said was getting rid of one neighbour is easy, getting rid of a big number may require a few wrong ones getting in the way.
> 
> All I'm pointing out is if people keep linking the killing of others to their own families then wars last to long... like they are doing now. You just have to get the job done. You don't think they stood about before lighting that bloke up and thought about it being their son or brother? I assure u they didn't mate.


but you dont want your family to get caught in the crossfire - do you not see?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

str4nger said:


> that site is bullsh1t, its a blog & can't be cited as a proper reference.
> 
> If you really want to do tit for tat, in the grand scheme of things muslims are not to be blamed for the majority of attacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Innocent people die in wars. With the weapons we have isis could of been a memory within a month. Of course a few none isis people will die but they aren't anything to do with us.
> 
> Britain would never of beaten Germany if we didn't bomb factories and cities to cripple them. USA wouldn't of defeated Japan without the atomic bombs. You can't link an opponent or enemy to your own family in this case. You do what you gotta do to win a war.


I agree with winning a war, however civilian causalities can most often be avoided in proper precautions taken. With the technology we have today civilian deaths should be at minimal rates & not as minimal as they are today.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> but you dont want your family to get caught in the crossfire - do you not see?


No1 wants their families caught in the crossfire but the villages in Iraq have nothing to do with me or my family. That's my point. Your not blowing up your own family so therefore you have no emotional connection to what your about to do. They are just strangers. Alot of bad people will die tho so that's the main thing


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> You keep banging on about innocent people, what do you propose we do then bud, they are killing innocent people every day. Ok not the pilot as such, but what about that taxi driver from London he was as innocent as me and you, he still got his head ached off. So again what do you propose?


I suggest looking deeper into the issue. Where is IS funded from?

Look here:

Israel supports syrian rebels & al qaeda: Israel Supports Syrian Al Qaeda Rebels including the Islamic State (ISIS). UN Report | Global Research

UN reveals israel links with syrian rebels UN reveals Israeli links with Syrian rebels - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz

New UN Report Highlights Israeli Connection To Syrian Death Squads: New UN Report Highlights Israeli Connection To Syrian Death Squads | We Are Change

Islamic State operative confesses to receiving funding through US - report: http://rt.com/news/227195-islamic-state-us-funding/

Ironic - Israel Helps ISIS with Airstrikes Against the Syrian Government: Ironic - Israel Helps ISIS with Airstrikes Against the Syrian Government | SCG News

They were created by the west, their funded by the west & they will not be defeated until they full fill their hidden agendas.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone care to mention the 130,000 Christians killed by ISIS.Or do they not count either?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zak007 said:


> I agree with winning a war, however civilian causalities can most often be avoided in proper precautions taken. With the technology we have today civilian deaths should be at minimal rates & not as minimal as they are today.


In an ideal world mate that would be good but we don't live in one im afraid. The days of men who choose to be on a field and fight are long gone. Weapons of today don't have the capability of keeping civilian casualties down they are made to bring the most destruction as possible.

A war today includes everyone mate. If isis were to get themselves and organised army together that was good enough to invade this country then everyone will either have to stand up and fight or die cuz that's what war has become.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I suggest looking deeper into the issue. Where is IS funded from?
> 
> Look here:
> 
> ...


And what is their agenda? What is it that the fcuk nuts want so bad? To take over and have people live in fear, all in the name of allah. Its a joke. Lets hope they dont pick on a country that dont give a diddley about casualties of war.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> In an ideal world mate that would be good but we don't live in one im afraid. The days of men who choose to be on a field and fight are long gone. Weapons of today don't have the capability of keeping civilian casualties down they are made to bring the most destruction as possible.
> 
> A war today includes everyone mate. If isis were to get themselves and organised army together that was good enough to invade this country then everyone will either have to stand up and fight or die cuz that's what war has become.


Well if that ever happened (which it wouldn't) me & many other muslims would be on the front line fighting against them as many muslim countries are today.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> And what is their agenda? What is it that the fcuk nuts want so bad? To take over and have people live in fear, all in the name of allah. Its a joke. Lets hope they dont pick on a country that dont give a diddley about casualties of war.


I don't want to sound like a mad conspiracy theorist, but the above links prove everything.

If the west really wanted them to be gone they would. I believe we have the technology & many will agree here to wipe these fcuks out in less than a week in a joint attack by every country. Will it ever happen, NO? Question is WHY!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Well if that ever happened (which it wouldn't) me & many other muslims would be on the front line fighting against them as many muslim countries are today.


course you'd fight, there's usually 2 options. Fight them or join them.

I think it will eventually come to bombing them. I agree innocents will be killed, lets say 500 for augments sake, if a country doesn't take action and allow them to carry on like they are how many more than 500 innocents will be killed. You have to pick the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

I do belive in hidden agendas, i mean the middle east is a gold mine. The uk and us are running low, something needs to keep the supply of demand going but This thread really has become stupid and people's iq levels have been ascertained


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> No1 wants their families caught in the crossfire but the villages in Iraq have nothing to do with me or my family. That's my point. Your not blowing up your own family so therefore you have no emotional connection to what your about to do. They are just strangers. Alot of bad people will die tho so that's the main thing


you just dont get it do you - the innocent people in iraq are just me and you mate, you cannot kill someones sister but say your family are off limits


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> course you'd fight, there's usually 2 options. Fight them or join them.
> 
> I think it will eventually come to bombing them. I agree innocents will be killed, lets say 500 for augments sake, if a country doesn't take action and allow them to carry on like they are how many more than 500 innocents will be killed. You have to pick the lesser of 2 evils.


I don't agree with innocents being killed however they should get the job done any way they can. Up to them how they do it, but if it is to be done, it doesn't require years n years like iraq n afghan. Should be a simple 1 month combined ariel bombardment job done.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I don't want to sound like a mad conspiracy theorist, but the above links prove everything.
> 
> If the west really wanted them to be gone they would. I believe we have the technology & many will agree here to wipe these fcuks out in less than a week in a joint attack by every country. Will it ever happen, NO? Question is WHY!


I totally agree matey. If what you say is true then the massive question is why? Id love to know. What gains could the west possibly be getting from allowing this madness to carry on? x


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I don't want to sound like a mad conspiracy theorist, but the above links prove everything.
> 
> If the west really wanted them to be gone they would. I believe we have the technology & many will agree here to wipe these fcuks out in less than a week in a joint attack by every country. Will it ever happen, NO? Question is WHY!


I was thinking about this today. Divide and conquer, as the saying goes...

25 years ago Iraq was the best country in the Middle East. And the only real threat in the region. Iraq was very Westernised in many aspects. Their army was well trained and very disciplined.

Now ****ing look at it...

In the next 12 months ISIS well have chemical weapons and the whole world will allow eradication of the population. The Kurds will come from the East and the Israelis from the West. The Kurds will then have a country for their massive population and the Israelis will have new occupied territories to build on + some oil.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Well if that ever happened (which it wouldn't) me & many other muslims would be on the front line fighting against them as many muslim countries are today.


Well make sure u wear a badge or something clear so I no your friendly. I won't have time to be picking and choosing with my gun haha.

Jokes aside sort of. I was having this discussion the other day. If isis did invade and the people of Britain had to defend themselves. How would the good muslims prove that's what they are and on the side of their country? Just abit of fun but it could get quite serious if u give it some real thought.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Well make sure u wear a badge or something clear so I no your friendly. I won't have time to be picking and choosing with my gun haha.
> 
> Jokes aside sort of. I was having this discussion the other day. If isis did invade and the people of Britain had to defend themselves. How would the good muslims prove that's what they are and on the side of their country? Just abit of fun but it could get quite serious if u give it some real thought.


I think you'd be surprised at how many would, a lot of muslims & sikhs fought in the world wars. My best mate is a RAF pilot hes asian and muslim, me I was going to join raf reserves but I don't have the cardio for it and I'm asthmatic.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I was thinking about this today. Divide and conquer, as the saying goes...
> 
> 25 years ago Iraq was the best country in the Middle East. And the only real threat in the region. Iraq was very Westernised in many aspects. Their army was well trained and very disciplined.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> I totally agree matey. If what you say is true then the massive question is why? Id love to know. What gains could the west possibly be getting from allowing this madness to carry on? x


Hatred against Islam, further reason to invade & get more resources. Syria itself has plenty of oil: see here: Syrian Oil And Gas: Little-Known Facts on Syria's Energy Resources And Russia's Help

Here is a snippet for most who won't read:

As the situation in Syria deteriorates with a threatened U.S. airstrike over President Bashar al-Assad's chemical weapons, the Damascus regime still controls one of the largest conventional hydrocarbon resources in the eastern Mediterranean.

Syria possessed 2.5 billion barrels of crude oil as of January 2013, which makes it the largest proved reserve of crude oil in the eastern Mediterranean according to the Oil & Gas Journal estimate.

War is all about profit, if there was no profit in it we wouldn't do it. Plain and simple


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you just dont get it do you - the innocent people in iraq are just me and you mate, you cannot kill someones sister but say your family are off limits


See u think like that mate and I don't. So where as u are treating people that you have no connection to like they are the same as your family I don't. I feel the same way about strangers as I do a tree or blade of grass. So if there is a village with 50 isis members in then that's all I see. You could mess about sending in special forces and taking out who u want etc but that risks the lives of UK soldiers and that costs money and a loss of a soldier that could of been useful elsewhere. Small village, two bombs, 50 terrorists dead. Then you send in the medical help to help the civilans caught up in it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I think you'd be surprised at how many would, a lot of muslims & sikhs fought in the world wars. My best mate is a RAF pilot hes asian and muslim, me I was going to join raf reserves but I don't have the cardio for it and I'm asthmatic.


2 lads i used to work with one was afro carribbean he was a grenadier guard for the queen and another indian lad served front line in afgan for 5 years till he broke his arm and lost 75% use in it. People think because their muslims they wont defend this country. Even people who wasn't born here, some do respect it and would happily defend it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Hatred against Islam, further reason to invade & get more resources. Syria itself has plenty of oil: see here: Syrian Oil And Gas: Little-Known Facts on Syria's Energy Resources And Russia's Help
> 
> Here is a snippet for most who won't read:
> 
> ...


So in short they wont attack in fear of losing out on all the oil/profit etc?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> See u think like that mate and I don't. So where as u are treating people that you have no connection to like they are the same as your family I don't. I feel the same way about strangers as I do a tree or blade of grass. So if there is a village with 50 isis members in then that's all I see. You could mess about sending in special forces and taking out who u want etc but that risks the lives of UK soldiers and that costs money and a loss of a soldier that could of been useful elsewhere. Small village, two bombs, 50 terrorists dead. Then you send in the medical help to help the civilans caught up in it.


So what happens if IS start a campaign in the UK? 50 IS members hiding in a rural village in Surrey, bomb it?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zak007 said:


> I think you'd be surprised at how many would, a lot of muslims & sikhs fought in the world wars. My best mate is a RAF pilot hes asian and muslim, me I was going to join raf reserves but I don't have the cardio for it and I'm asthmatic.


I'm not one of these ones that think all muslims are bad mate. I don't agree with islam and that's why I'm not a muslim. British muslims are just like anyone else really u get your nice people and your nobs. It's the scumbag muslims like isis and Boko Haram etc and their supporters that need putting out. Quicker the better aswell.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

welshman said:


> So what happens if IS start a campaign in the UK? 50 IS members hiding in a rural village in Surrey, bomb it?


What's the isis to civilian ratio? That's my point I'm making. It's when the numbers get to a point where a few civilian deaths is lower than the amount of terrorist deaths.

To answer your question tho no I wouldn't bomb a village in my own country. That would be helping the terrorists wouldn't it? Think about it. If your an extremist and want to die what better than just to sit about waiting for a country you want to destroy blow itself up.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> I don't want to sound like a mad conspiracy theorist, but the above links prove everything.
> 
> If the west really wanted them to be gone they would. I believe we have the technology & many will agree here to wipe these fcuks out in less than a week in a joint attack by every country. Will it ever happen, NO? Question is WHY!


answered this a couple of pages back. If we sent 1000s of troops,tanks they'd just put their farm clothes on. Thats why so many civillians die. I'd hate to be a soldier over there, wouldn't have a clue who the enemy is until they stab you in the back literally


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Just build a great big wall around the middle east and leave them to it, let the fanatics and dictators get what they want. Life is so cheap with these people that you cant discuss anything with them. At the end of the day you cant reason with people who believe in something that doesnt exist.

Give them 100 years and they will either be all dead or they might actually have a civilised way of living.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> What's the isis to civilian ratio? That's my point I'm making. It's when the numbers get to a point where a few civilian deaths is lower than the amount of terrorist deaths.
> 
> To answer your question tho no I wouldn't bomb a village in my own country. That would be helping the terrorists wouldn't it? Think about it. If your an extremist and want to die what better than just to sit about waiting for a country you want to destroy blow itself up.


The point being that the people IS hide amongst don't have a choice. The same tactic was used in Afghan by the Taliban to prevent airstrikes with great effect. Civilian causalities are inevitable but intentionally killing them because it's cheaper than putting boots on the ground isn't right regardless of the country.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> So in short they wont attack in fear of losing out on all the oil/profit etc?


Yes, they will only attack for profit. We will destroy a country charge them millions to rebuild whilst also giving them loans with huge interest & taking a share in resources.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

welshman said:


> The point being that the people IS hide amongst don't have a choice. The same tactic was used in Afghan by the Taliban to prevent airstrikes with great effect. Civilian causalities are inevitable but intentionally killing them because it's cheaper than putting boots on the ground isn't right regardless of the country.


What's right about war? Once battles were fought by men who chose to be there on a field. Today it's fought amongst us. As u say they no the british government isn't as ruthless as them so they use their own civilians as a shield. What will they do tho if we show them we don't give a flying fvck about their human shield? How vulnerable will they feel then? Very I would imagine.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Yes, they will only attack for profit. We will destroy a country charge them millions to rebuild whilst also giving them loans with huge interest & taking a share in resources.


 "The few who understand the system, will either be so interested from it's profits or so dependant on it's favors, that there will be no opposition from that class." - Rothschild Brothers of London, 1863

"Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws" - Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

GAiinz said:


> I do belive in hidden agendas, i mean the middle east is a gold mine. The uk and us are running low, something needs to keep the supply of demand going but This thread really has become stupid and people's iq levels have been ascertained


the US is beginning to produce more oil domestically and is reducing its dependence on oil in general.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Yes, they will only attack for profit. We will destroy a country charge them millions to rebuild whilst also giving them loans with huge interest & taking a share in resources.


"In 2004, $19 billion in reconstruction assistance was provided to Iraq. From 2005 to 2009, $26 billion was sent to Iraq for the same purpose."


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> What's right about war? Once battles were fought by *men who chose to be there on a field*. Today it's fought amongst us. As u say they no the british government isn't as ruthless as them so they use their own civilians as a shield. What will they do tho if we show them we don't give a flying fvck about their human shield? How vulnerable will they feel then? Very I would imagine.


Hardly. Learn some history. Most were conscripted, 100s of years ago it was duty to their lord for the privilige of living off his land.

And civilians were very much caught up in it.

Think of the English civil war.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

zyphy said:


> "In 2004, $19 billion in reconstruction assistance was provided to Iraq. From 2005 to 2009, $26 billion was sent to Iraq for the same purpose."


But who was ultimately profiting from that aid? It's not like much of the money was going to Iraqi engineering or construction companies.

Here's a summary example of the flow of money:

US Taxpayer > US Government > Aid program > Halliburton > Dick Chaney & associates


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> Hardly. Learn some history. Most were conscripted, 100s of years ago it was duty to their lord for the privilige of living off his land.
> 
> And civilians were very much caught up in it.
> 
> Think of the English civil war.


Yeah but 100s of years ago What were the choices? Work on a farm or fight in the army. Either way you were going to die young of illness so may aswell go and fight before then lol. Most were free men tbh mate. The places that were conquered The men would of been conscripted in. If your landowners land was being attacked then that ment your home was being attacked so you would join him to protect that mate.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> But who was ultimately profiting from that aid? It's not like much of the money was going to Iraqi engineering or construction companies.
> 
> Here's a summary example of the flow of money:
> 
> US Taxpayer > US Government > Aid program > Halliburton > Dick Chaney & associates


So? The premise of his argument was that the US invaded to make a profit.. even if they grant contracts to US companies they're still making a loss. Not to mention the cost of going to war in the first place. Ironically some of the money that was handed out to american's were corrupt.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

zyphy said:


> So? The premise of his argument was that the US invaded to make a profit.. even if they grant contracts to US companies they're still making a loss. Not to mention the cost of going to war in the first place. Ironically some of the money that was handed out to american's were corrupt.


You are completely missing the point about who "they" are. Read my post again and note where the money comes from and where it ends up. The "they" who are out of pocket are not one and the same as the "they" who got the contracts.


----------

